# PITTSBURG, CA - THURSDAY CAR SHOW'S



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

Wssup All Car Clubs ......I'm tryin to get these shows crackin like they should be ......So Who's Down To Come Out & Represent ??? Every Thursday start's May 13th....Starts @ [email protected] Railroad Ave. Downtown Pittsburg ......Tha Bay Boy Will Be There Snap Snap Snappin Like Tha papparazzi and possibly other photographers ......All Car Clubs Welcome .....Come Out Enjoy a Live Band ,Beautiful women,car's and good memories .......


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

just a few more Downtown Pittsburg shots


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

I will be chillin there every thursday night!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> just a few more Downtown Pittsburg shots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

As long as I'm not working I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 5 2010, 01:13 AM~17098394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 5 2010, 01:40 AM~17098417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More??? :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

i don't have anymore pics with broads but i'm gettin it crackin for thys year,got a few models that are interested in going .....so car clubs from tha bay area or anywhere else come thru ,would love to snap some shots of all your's car's out there ..........so with that said who's goin ???? shoutouts to all tha clubs keepin it slow n low out there 

Mike aka Sleepz The Bay Boy


----------



## CADDY925 (Dec 15, 2008)

excandalow will be out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

ONLY LIKE A WEEK TILL THA 1ST SHOW ....MAY 13TH .....WHO'S READY I KNOW I AM .......EASTBAY DUKE'S PHOTOGRAPHER .....BRING OUT THA CARS SO YA BOY CAN SNAP SNAP SNAP EM SHOTS ....LET'S GET THIS SHOW BIGGER THAN LAST YEAR'S .....WHO'S DOWN 

:cheesy:  :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 16 2010, 03:41 PM~17214740
> *ONLY LIKE A WEEK TILL THA 1ST SHOW ....MAY 13TH .....WHO'S READY I KNOW I AM .......EASTBAY DUKE'S PHOTOGRAPHER .....BRING OUT THA CARS SO YA BOY CAN SNAP SNAP SNAP EM SHOTS ....LET'S  GET THIS SHOW BIGGER THAN LAST YEAR'S .....WHO'S DOWN
> 
> :cheesy:    :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



a week :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## gabbyT (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful Cars. Hope to cruise out one Thursday night. PLease let me know of any other shows/cruise nights in the Bay area vicinity that we don't have listed. Trying to keep them updated on our mySpace site. Thanks.. Hope to see you somewhere down the road.
GabbyT
Nor-Cal Cruisers


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG .....COME OUT AND GET SOME SHOTZ ......AND CHILL ......ALWAYZ A FUN TIME .......MUCH LUV N RESPECT 2 ALL THA CLUBS KEEPIN IT SLOW N LOW OUT THERE IN EM STREETZ


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

9 MORE DAYS! :0 :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@May 4 2010, 12:23 PM~17387911
> *9 MORE DAYS! :0  :0
> *


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everybody,last sunday Uncle Ben Delgado passed away,he was a member of the Bay Bombs Car Club, I was told the thursday nite car show would be dedicated to him, I am asking that everybody that reads this can make out to celebrate his life with all of us. thank you and hope to see all there :angel:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@May 8 2010, 07:05 PM~17430258
> *Hey everybody,last sunday Uncle Ben Delgado passed away,he was a member of the Bay Bombs Car Club, I was told the thursday nite car show would be dedicated to him, I am asking that everybody that reads this can make out to celebrate his life with all of us. thank you and hope to see all there :angel:
> *




:angel: :angel:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

i'll be out there representin BAY BOY PHOTOGRAPHY & out there with Duke's Eastbay Chapter ......so get ya rydez shinin ,waxed and ready cause like Celly Cel says it will be goin down


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@May 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17430258
> *Hey everybody,last sunday Uncle Ben Delgado passed away,he was a member of the Bay Bombs Car Club, I was told the thursday nite car show would be dedicated to him, I am asking that everybody that reads this can make out to celebrate his life with all of us. thank you and hope to see all there :angel:
> *


RIP UNCLE BEN :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 10 2010, 08:02 PM~17448480
> *these are the theme nights for downtown pittsburg. we generaly go every thursday but the bigger nights we try to get everyone are the lowrider night and the night they have given to the lowrider clubs
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

these are the theme nights for downtown pittsburg. we generaly go every thursday but the bigger nights we try to get everyone are the lowrider night and the night they have given to the lowrider clubs


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Two days away!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 10 2010, 07:06 PM~17448530
> *these are the theme nights for downtown pittsburg. we generaly go every thursday but the bigger nights we try to get everyone are the lowrider night and the night they have given to the lowrider clubs
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: AND WE SHOULD CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW ON RAILROAD :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

one more day come out and get your shots of your car ......Bay Boy Photography will be out there ......rollcall .....who's goin to be there


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

INSPIRATIONS FRISCO WILL BE OUT THEIR!!!!!! :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@May 12 2010, 11:28 AM~17465486
> *:yes:  :yes: AND WE SHOULD CRUISE AFTER THE SHOW ON RAILROAD  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

MIDNIGHTERS will be there


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@May 12 2010, 01:31 PM~17467114
> *INSPIRATIONS  FRISCO WILL BE OUT THEIR!!!!!! :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 


:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 14 2010, 03:47 PM~17493020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt.. hopefuly make it out next week..


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@May 19 2010, 11:04 AM~17540381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## 66 fleetwood (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow:  :wow:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tonight pittsburg


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I gotta try and get out there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 21 2010, 12:07 AM~17559351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TO THE TOP :biggrin: 

3 MORE DAYS hno: hno:


----------



## mikesolorzano (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@May 24 2010, 01:59 PM~17588186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD I'LL BE THERE LOWRIDER NITE! :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

pittsburg last night


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 28 2010, 10:06 AM~17632485
> *pittsburg last night
> 
> 
> ...



*what happened? *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*NEXT THURSDAY*



















*WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

tha bay boy will be there .......tryin to get a few other car clubs to be there .....come out and represent and get some clean shots


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

ROLL CALL WHO'S COMING OUT ?????? DUKE'S EASTBAY WILL BE THERE POSSIBLY WITH A MODEL WALKIN AROUND WITH US ........WHO'S ALL GOIN ???


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

2 more days lowrider night hno: hno:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

lowrider night   we will be there


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 1 2010, 09:03 PM~17670105
> *lowrider night    we will be there
> *


 :cheesy: 


frisco in da house! inspirations style


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 1 2010, 08:46 PM~17670526
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> frisco in da house!    inspirations style
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE U 2MORROW 1 MORE DAY FOR LOWRIDER NITE :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Jun 2 2010, 08:36 PM~17680036
> *:thumbsup:  SEE U 2MORROW 1 MORE DAY FOR LOWRIDER NITE :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 1 2010, 09:03 PM~17670105
> *lowrider night    we will be there
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Lowrider Night...
im roll'in out there!

imma just drive towards the water in pittsburg and hopefully i'll run into this thing!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 3 2010, 12:22 PM~17686028
> *Lowrider Night...
> im roll'in out there!
> 
> ...




yea, just get off on railroad and make a left and you will run into it


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 3 2010, 11:43 AM~17686199
> *yea, just get off on railroad and make a left and you will run into it
> *


alriight cool!
Thanks!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Might make it out there....first time..


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

tha bay boy & Duke's Eastbay is going to be in tha house .......gotta get my snap snap snappin on lol


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

good turnout had fun....... where the pics at


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 4 2010, 08:55 AM~17694668
> *good turnout had fun....... where the pics at
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: i forgot my camera at the house :angry:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

more plaques and pics goin up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a great time last nite I will post pics in a bit


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm down to go I'll ask some of my usos if they wana take a trip out there next thursday show looking good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

good pics homie!!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## East925Bay (Feb 10, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: East925Bay, *topdown59*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

i really dunno what happened to all my pics but here you go .........


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics.


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jun 7 2010, 12:53 AM~17714189
> *i really dunno what happened to all my pics but here you go .........
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

the Bay Boy will be there this week like always .....who else is goin ????


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jun 8 2010, 02:43 PM~17729618
> *the Bay Boy will be there this week like always .....who else is goin ????
> *


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

thursday july 1st was changed by the city to EXCANDALOW night


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17778537
> *thursday july 1st was changed by the city to EXCANDALOW night
> *


 :0 

im there


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 13 2010, 09:59 PM~17778537
> *thursday july 1st was changed by the city to EXCANDALOW night
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## parrandero (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17778537
> *thursday july 1st was changed by the city to EXCANDALOW night
> *


see u guys there


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT ......pics goin up from last week's show and tonight's show ......sorry i been kinda laggin just bee busy ......but imma get em all up tonight fa sho ......enjoy .....who's all comin out ???


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*A FEW PICTURES FROM TONIGHT'S KICK BACK IN PITTSBURG 925 CALIFAZ..REPPIN' LUXURIOUS!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jun 17 2010, 01:58 PM~17816953
> *TTT ......pics goin up from last week's show and tonight's show ......sorry i been kinda laggin just bee busy ......but imma get em all up tonight fa sho ......enjoy .....who's all comin out ???
> *



*FOOOOOL HURRY UP! YOU ARE FIRED!*


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

from last week and last night ......tha cruise is gettin kinda nice let's get more car's out there ......who's down and ready .....next week is going to be crackin ......you ready cause the Bay Boy is ......hahaha and Ritchie Rich The Bay Boy Is Never Fired HaHaHaHaHa










































































































































































































last night goin up next


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

lookin good mike..hurry up N post the ones from last night


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

after cruise kick back In-N-Out,Del Taco Parking Lot Antioch ,CA and yesterday's show


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

where tha real lowryders at ??? Downtown Pittsburg is starting to get crackin ....we're tryin to get a big cruise going ......we've been doing it so far just always better with more clubs rollin deep .......so with that said who's down next thursday ......who's ready i know tha Bay Boy is ready to snap snap snap em shots


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

man they were gettin down with some of the music they were playing at the pittsburg marina!!
i saw this kid in the alley way gettin DOOWWNN.hahahahaha


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

I'll be rollin out there this Thursday!
 



 
I can't resist that IN'N'OUT after a good'ol Cruise in my Hometown!
anybody wanna have an eating contest against me!?
see who can eat the most or the fastest.hahaha 
i'll bring an extra shirt just in case


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> I'll be rollin out there this Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> we will be out this week


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT THA BAY BOY IS OUT THERE FA SHO


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

dont forget that thusday july 1st is excandalow night   :biggrin: :0


----------



## East925Bay (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 23 2010, 05:32 PM~17869324
> *dont forget that thusday july 1st is excandalow night     :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: See you guys out there. 

How was it tonight, didn't get a chance to make it?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by East925Bay_@Jun 24 2010, 10:14 PM~17881442
> *:thumbsup: See you guys out there.
> 
> How was it tonight, didn't get a chance to make it?
> *




it was nice,good turnout. should be some pics comming up, seen alot of cameras tonight


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeS2jv38geM


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*A few Pitures from Tonights Kick back in PITTSBURG925! *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

this thursday night july 1st the city pittsburg will have EXCANDALOW night

:biggrin: 
hwy 4 railroad ave exit, make a left all the way at the end towards downtown and the delta


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 27 2010, 02:48 PM~17899947
> *this thursday night july 1st the city pittsburg will have EXCANDALOW night
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


Sounds GooD!
hopefully ill be back from Mexico before then. :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Had a great time at this cruise night !


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 27 2010, 04:09 PM~17900055
> *Sounds GooD!
> hopefully ill be back from Mexico before then. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 27 2010, 03:48 PM~17899947
> *this thursday night july 1st the city pittsburg will have EXCANDALOW night
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxWmkxfKl4Q


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KxWmkxfKl4Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KxWmkxfKl4Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

excandalow night were there!!!!


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jun 27 2010, 03:48 PM~17899947
> *this thursday night july 1st the city pittsburg will have EXCANDALOW night
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 IM THERE I KNOW IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 28 2010, 06:37 PM~17910751
> *excandalow night were there!!!!
> *



tha bay boy will be out there with tha camera and camcorder shootin footage for tha dvd All Eyez On Tha Bay ......in tha work's .....shootin lots more footage and stuff ......who wants ta get up on it and str8 represent slow n low .....parade thru tha show like last time and all that .......Duke's Eastbay,& Bay Boy Photography TTT

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Jun 28 2010, 09:25 PM~17912707
> *:cheesy:
> *



when you wanna start shootin ......nice pics girl .....i wanna do some themed photoshoots too you got any ideas in mind ???? you should make it out to thys show soon


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## FlOsSenHaRd (Sep 19, 2002)

What time does this usually start? Do you just park anywhere on the street?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 28 2010, 06:37 PM~17910751
> *excandalow night were there!!!!
> *


ME 2
 :biggrin:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlOsSenHaRd_@Jun 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17922948
> *What time does this usually start? Do you just park anywhere on the street?
> *


People start rollin in around 4 pm. yea once you roll thru the barracades u park where ever u want...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Jun 30 2010, 05:00 AM~17924725
> *People start rollin in around 4 pm. yea once you roll thru the barracades u park where ever u want...
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:biggrin: see you there :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Will be there like every THURSDAY!*


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jun 30 2010, 07:40 PM~17930874
> *:biggrin: see you there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 30 2010, 07:40 PM~17931488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


12 pack on u richie and 12 on me!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

got the camera and camcorder ready .......shooting footage for All Eyez On Tha Bay ( DVD IN THE WORKS ) 

TTT 

WHO'S READY .......ROLLCALL 

BAY BOY PHOTOGRAPHY & DUKE'S EASTBAY IN THA HOUSE


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Jun 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17932443
> *12 pack on u richie and 12 on me!!! :roflmao:
> *



*LETS DO THIS LOCO, YA TU SABES! YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN IN THE EASTBAY!*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

is there any other day you guys cruise?


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jun 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17932682
> *is there any other day you guys cruise?
> *



there's a cruise in frisco every sunday from now on till like august or sept


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump for tonight


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jun 30 2010, 10:49 PM~17932617
> *got the camera and camcorder ready .......shooting footage for All Eyez On Tha Bay ( DVD IN THE WORKS )
> 
> TTT
> ...


*EXCANDALOW!!*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 1 2010, 12:56 AM~17933282
> *there's a cruise in frisco every sunday from now on till like august or sept
> *


do you know what adress im going up there this weekend hope to catch some LIL brothers out there :biggrin:


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

Ill be down there tonight, take some photos or some more videos with my lil camera. Lets get another cruise like last week. That was so badass!


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks to all the clubs that came out to support Excandalow cc night  The guy that runs it said it was a huge sucess and the most cars they have had this year, over 200. Thanks again for comming out   where the pics at


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Great turn out!!! My famz and I had a great time... Can't wait to see the pics and vids...


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

EL GET TO WORK :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

NICE TURN OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 2 2010, 09:25 AM~17944471
> *Thanks to all the clubs that came out to support Excandalow cc night   The guy that runs it said it was a huge sucess and the most cars they have had this year, over 200.  Thanks again for comming out     where the pics at
> *


  :wow:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 2 2010, 10:25 AM~17944471
> *Thanks to all the clubs that came out to support Excandalow cc night   The guy that runs it said it was a huge sucess and the most cars they have had this year, over 200.  Thanks again for comming out     where the pics at
> *


if I would have known it was your guys night I would have went in the daily just to suport


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 2 2010, 01:19 PM~17946544
> *if I would have known it was your guys night I would have went in the daily just to suport
> *


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME .......WAS A DRUNK NIGHT KICKIN IT WITH EVERYBODY AND WE KEPT IN SLOW N LOW .....GOT VIDEO OF THE CRUISE I'M TRYING TO POST UP REAL SOON 

THROW UP SOME OF YOUR PICS .......SEE YOU THERE NEXT WEEK CAR CLUB NIGHT .....ALL LOWRIDERS COME OUT AND CRUISE ON RAILROAD AVE AND HOP YOUR CARS CAUSE COPS AREN'T TRIPPIN ABOUT US DOING THAT .....THEY WERE THERE WATCHING LOL


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a376/SLE...nt=100_0355.mp4


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowridersin925, puertorican65


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

more pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17948358
> *http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a376/SLE...nt=100_0355.mp4
> *


mannn...i left before the cruzin :twak: :buttkick: my favorite part of the video was the cops on the far left hand side of the screen cheering on the cars hopping    see you all next week and keep Pittsburg jumping just like this :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17948358
> *http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a376/SLE...nt=100_0355.mp4
> *



 :wow:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

!!!TODAY IN SAN FRANCISCO!!!




...they wanna do it every Sunday...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

:biggrin:  :h5: :wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jul 2 2010, 07:01 PM~17949340
> *mannn...i left before the cruzin :twak:  :buttkick: my favorite part of the video was the cops on the far left hand side of the screen cheering on the cars hopping       see you all next week and keep Pittsburg jumping just like this :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: lowridersin925, 925rider, xiomaraguardado


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Jul 4 2010, 11:12 AM~17958681
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: lowridersin925, 925rider, xiomaraguardado
> *



:wow:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

my video from last show should be up in a day or two .......going to start doing video alot more now .....anybody else got some video or pics throw em up on here .....who's going to car club night this thursday ??? we're cruisin after the show we usually go to the Del Taco and In N Out Burger parking lot in Antioch


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

we should be out there. there will be more people than normal because the band is a local favorite


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jul 4 2010, 10:29 AM~17958416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and you guys lined them up by year! :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 5 2010, 10:57 PM~17970053
> *and you guys lined them up by year! :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ulloa49 (Jun 25, 2010)

damn looks like it was a killer night, too bad i missed it. its getting better and better every thursday.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tonight is car club night


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 5 2010, 04:13 PM~17966107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## IMPwiTaLIMP62 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

whos goin to be out there this thursday?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18038446
> *whos goin to be out there this thursday?
> *



we wil be  most likely all the regular clubs


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18038446
> *whos goin to be out there this thursday?
> *


LUXURIOUS  like always


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 13 2010, 06:52 PM~18039438
> *we wil be   most likely all the regular clubs
> *



INSPIRATIONS WILL BE OUT THERE ......LIFE'S FINEST SHOULD COME OUT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@May 10 2010, 07:06 PM~17448530
> *these are the theme nights for downtown pittsburg. we generaly go every thursday but the bigger nights we try to get everyone are the lowrider night and the night they have given to the lowrider clubs
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

its ford night but we rollin anyways


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

who's comin out later today ???? tha bay boy will be there ......let's do roll call ..........BAY BOY PHOTGRAPHY TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 AM~18051411
> *who's comin out later today ???? tha bay boy will be there ......let's do roll call ..........BAY BOY PHOTGRAPHY TTT
> *



im smashing right after work yeeeeeeeeeee''''''


inspirations in da house

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 AM~18051411
> *who's comin out later today ???? tha bay boy will be there ......let's do roll call ..........BAY BOY PHOTGRAPHY TTT
> *



:wave:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT YOU KNOW THA BAY BOY'S READY TO SNAP SNAP SNAP EM SHOTS BAY BOY STYLE


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be out there...


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be out there spectating and passing out flyers to our show in August being covered by Street Low.


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretty good turn out. Enjoyed the hopping and cruising! Hopefully everybody got a flyer and will come check us out August 21 in Martinez! See ya next week!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

good turn out had supaaaaaaa fun!!!


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

nice  rides can't wait to get out there some good looking cars :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Jul 16 2010, 02:24 PM~18063300
> *nice   rides can't wait to get out there some good looking cars :0
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

great pics..


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt12RTwXLnI

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tt12RTwXLnI&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tt12RTwXLnI&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a376/SLE...0Show%20Cruise/

MY DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG PICS HERE'S MORE TOO 

http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a376/SLE...ntown%20pittas/


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt12RTwXLnI

who's ready ??? bring out em hoppers ??? where they at ??? Inspirations caame out and represented but i know there's more out there .....where they at ? 

Bay Boy Photography TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

See everyone tonight!!!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

we will be there


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

pittsburg 7/22


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 23 2010, 03:40 PM~18124895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 21 2010, 02:34 PM~18103523
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt12RTwXLnI
> 
> who's ready ??? bring out em hoppers ??? where they at ??? Inspirations caame out and represented but i know there's more out there .....where they at ?
> ...


Yea where they at ?????? TO WHOME IT MAY CONCERN THOSE OF YOU RUNING YOUR MOUTHS SAYING I AINT SHIT I PERSONALY INVITE YOU TO NOSE UP WITH ME :dunno: AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOW BEING HELD ON THE 21ST OF NEXT MONTH SO BRING YOUR STREET HOPPER (NOT A CIRCUS CAR BUT A STREET CAR) AND WE'LL GET IT ON AND BRING YOUR BOX OF TISSUES :tears: BECAUSE IM GONNA SERVE ALL U HATTERS.AND ANOTHER THING DONT TAKE IT PERSONALLY ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jul 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18130915
> *Yea where they at ?????? TO WHOME IT MAY CONCERN THOSE OF YOU RUNING YOUR MOUTHS SAYING I AINT SHIT I PERSONALY INVITE YOU TO NOSE UP WITH ME  :dunno: AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOW BEING HELD ON THE 21ST OF NEXT MONTH SO BRING YOUR STREET HOPPER (NOT A CIRCUS CAR BUT A STREET CAR) AND WE'LL GET IT ON AND BRING YOUR BOX OF TISSUES :tears: BECAUSE IM GONNA SERVE ALL U HATTERS.AND ANOTHER THING DONT TAKE IT PERSONALLY ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING        :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:
> *




for one, BAY BOY WAS JUST PPUTTIN IT OUT THERE SO THAT HOPPERS COULD COME OUT N PLAY.... AINT NO BODY SAYIN THAT THEY BETTER THAN ANYBODY ELSE... 


DONT KNOW WHOS SAYIN YOU AINT SHIT... I PERSONALLY DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT U DRIVE... FOR ME TO SAY ANYTIN... 
IM THE ONE WHO HOPPED THAT WHITE MONTE ALL IN FOR FUN... 
DIDNT CALL ANYONE OUT.... 

BUT YEAH , STREET CAR ON THE 21ST'' KOO.... WE STAY DRIVING OUR SHIT ON THE FREEWAY FROM THE 4-FIFTEEN... SO WE BE THERE...

LET THE CAR DO THE TALKING


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jul 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18130915
> *Yea where they at ?????? TO WHOME IT MAY CONCERN THOSE OF YOU RUNING YOUR MOUTHS SAYING I AINT SHIT I PERSONALY INVITE YOU TO NOSE UP WITH ME  :dunno: AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOW BEING HELD ON THE 21ST OF NEXT MONTH SO BRING YOUR STREET HOPPER (NOT A CIRCUS CAR BUT A STREET CAR) AND WE'LL GET IT ON AND BRING YOUR BOX OF TISSUES :tears: BECAUSE IM GONNA SERVE ALL U HATTERS.AND ANOTHER THING DONT TAKE IT PERSONALLY ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING        :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

this week is cadillac night :wow:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 25 2010, 08:17 AM~18135081
> *for one, BAY BOY WAS JUST PPUTTIN IT OUT THERE SO THAT HOPPERS COULD COME OUT N PLAY.... AINT NO BODY SAYIN THAT THEY BETTER THAN ANYBODY ELSE...
> DONT KNOW WHOS SAYIN YOU AINT SHIT... I PERSONALLY DONT EVEN KNOW WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT U DRIVE... FOR ME TO SAY ANYTIN...
> IM THE ONE WHO HOPPED THAT WHITE MONTE ALL IN FOR FUN...
> ...


FIRST OF ALL I QUOTED ON BAY BOYS TOPIC BECAUSE IT WAS A HOPPERS TOPIC AND IF U NOTICED I PUT (TO WHOME IT MAY CONCERN) I WASNT SINGLEING ANYBODY OUT IT WAS PUT UP THERE FOR WHOEVER IS RUNNING THIER MOUTHS SO IF YOU AINT TALKIG SHIT THEN DONT WORRY ABOUT ITS NOT TORDS YOU ITS FOR THE ONES RUNING THIER MOUTHS BUT ANYWAYS I RIDE A YELLOW CUTTY WITH A SINDICATES PLAQUE AND ILL BE AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOW READY TO NOSE UP WITH ANY STREET CAR AND HAVE SOME FUN.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

can i nose up elio?? :biggrin: just kidding you know i got your back! maybe its time for the cadi...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 25 2010, 08:39 PM~18138902
> *can i nose up elio?? :biggrin: just kidding you know i got your back! maybe its time for the cadi...
> *


I think its time for the caddi.  unless its fear that I sence hno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

caddy, cutlass.... what ever ... jus remember street car like you said... 

NO OTHER EXCUSES''


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 25 2010, 11:40 PM~18140499
> *caddy, cutlass.... what ever ... jus remember street car like you said...
> 
> NO OTHER EXCUSES''
> *


what up bro how you been


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 25 2010, 10:49 PM~18140550
> *what up bro how you been
> *


GOOD BRO!!!!!! WHEN YOU GONA HIT UP THE THURSDAY SHOW AGAIN???


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Jul 24 2010, 01:17 PM~18130915
> *Yea where they at ?????? TO WHOME IT MAY CONCERN THOSE OF YOU RUNING YOUR MOUTHS SAYING I AINT SHIT I PERSONALY INVITE YOU TO NOSE UP WITH ME  :dunno: AT THE LUXURIOUS SHOW BEING HELD ON THE 21ST OF NEXT MONTH SO BRING YOUR STREET HOPPER (NOT A CIRCUS CAR BUT A STREET CAR) AND WE'LL GET IT ON AND BRING YOUR BOX OF TISSUES :tears: BECAUSE IM GONNA SERVE ALL U HATTERS.AND ANOTHER THING DONT TAKE IT PERSONALLY ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING        :rofl:    :rofl:    :rofl:
> *


 hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 25 2010, 11:59 PM~18140591
> *GOOD BRO!!!!!!  WHEN YOU GONA HIT UP THE THURSDAY SHOW AGAIN???
> *


not sure the caddy is gone


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 27 2010, 02:11 AM~18150944
> *not sure the caddy is gone
> *



:tears:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 27 2010, 02:11 AM~18150944
> *not sure the caddy is gone
> *


 :0


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin: for those that wanna hop b at the luxurious show on aug 21st u can nose up and we will have a hop 4 money in still getting it together ill b downtown tomarrow get at me and we can talk on how were gonna do it so it's even.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 27 2010, 02:11 AM~18150944
> *not sure the caddy is gone
> *


whats in store now? :0


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuqpsIBQlTQ

it's here again .....i know it's kinda late for it but all car clubs from antioch,pittsburg,wherever come out and represent .......good family fun ......lots of good memories ........come out and enjoy the wearther and just have fun ......all hoppers welcome .....let's try and get it crackin tomorrow


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 29 2010, 12:08 AM~18171332
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuqpsIBQlTQ
> 
> it's here again .....i know it's kinda late for it but all car clubs from antioch,pittsburg,wherever come out and represent .......good family fun ......lots of good memories ........come out and enjoy the wearther and just have fun ......all hoppers welcome .....let's try and get it crackin tomorrow
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt for thursday nights


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 29 2010, 10:40 PM~18182344
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jul 28 2010, 11:00 PM~18170098
> *whats in store now? :0
> *


will just have to wait and see im already having withdraws from ridding so I got to move fast hno: :biggrin: seen the video of sams the other day car is working nice bro how you been


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 29 2010, 11:40 PM~18182344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


big chicks need love to :happysad:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Jul 27 2010, 02:24 PM~18154698
> *:tears:
> *


its all good bro we got alot of things to look forward to your cars almost done


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 27 2010, 02:26 PM~18155402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 29 2010, 11:00 PM~18182583
> *its all good bro we got alot of things to look forward to your cars almost done
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :sprint:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

7/29


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 29 2010, 10:56 PM~18182551
> *will just have to wait and see im already having withdraws from ridding so I got to move fast  hno:  :biggrin: seen the video of sams the other day car is working nice bro how you been
> *


im good bro the car works but could do better if i had some more money to put into it... wish i could make it out to one of these but i work early mornings and wouldnt make it in for friday.  hope to see you out at your guys bbq.


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 27 2010, 01:11 AM~18150944
> *not sure the caddy is gone
> *


I knew it!! I seen a white dude driving it in Tracy yesterday


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

this thursday is LUXURIOUS NITE :biggrin: come out and support and we will cruz after  you can start rollin in at 4 and show starts at 6pm till 8:30pm... live band and jumper for the kids. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18212822
> *this thursday is LUXURIOUS NITE :biggrin: come out and support and we will cruz after   you can start rollin in at 4 and show starts at 6pm till 8:30pm... live band and jumper for the kids. :biggrin:
> *




we will be there


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18212822
> *this thursday is LUXURIOUS NITE :biggrin: come out and support and we will cruz after   you can start rollin in at 4 and show starts at 6pm till 8:30pm... live band and jumper for the kids. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 2 2010, 09:50 PM~18212893
> *we will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 08:43 PM~18212822
> *this thursday is LUXURIOUS NITE :biggrin: come out and support and we will cruz after   you can start rollin in at 4 and show starts at 6pm till 8:30pm... live band and jumper for the kids. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18221286
> *:thumbsup:
> *



maybe a little late but we wil be there


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 3 2010, 09:12 PM~18222188
> *maybe a little late but we wil be there
> *


cool


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

some of us will be there :cheesy:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be there as always...


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18212822
> *this thursday is LUXURIOUS NITE :biggrin: come out and support and we will cruz after   you can start rollin in at 4 and show starts at 6pm till 8:30pm... live band and jumper for the kids. :biggrin:
> *


KOOL TONE, I WILL BE THERE BUT LATE.. TAKES AWHILE FROM GILAS.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 3 2010, 10:51 PM~18223358
> *some of us will be there :cheesy:
> *


its gonna b pack :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Aug 4 2010, 05:51 AM~18224672
> *I'll be there as always...
> *


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Aug 4 2010, 08:25 AM~18225432
> *KOOL TONE, I WILL BE THERE BUT LATE.. TAKES AWHILE FROM GILAS.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool brother save u a spot


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

see everyone tonite its gonna b pack  so get there early


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT HEADIN OUT RIGHT NOW ....A TRU BAY BOY SMASHES OUT ON BART LOL ......ABOUT TO SNAP SNAP SNAP EM SHOTZ LUXURIOUS NIGHT IS GUNNA BE CRACKIN TONIGHT .......COME OUT AND BRING THA KIDS AND FAM .......JUMPER FOR THE KID'S AND LIVE BAND AND GOOD FOOD ......COME OUT AND CELEBRATE THIRSTY THURSDAY


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 5 2010, 03:07 PM~18238121
> *see everyone tonite its gonna b pack  so get there early
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 1 2010, 11:02 PM~18203566
> *im good bro the car works but could do better if i had some more money to put into it... wish i could make it out to one of these but i work early mornings and wouldnt make it in for friday.   hope to see you out at your guys bbq.
> *


I hear you bro yeah I will see you there at the BBQ take care bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Aug 2 2010, 01:59 AM~18204566
> *I knew it!! I seen a white dude driving it in Tracy yesterday
> *


yeah he's mexican just looks white lol


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

WHERE'S THE PIC'S MIKE???? :wow:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

M2JZ1QC4hhE&feature


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks to all that came out to support LUXURIOUS last nite. paul(city counsel) said it was the biggest show and had the most ppl. its was da biggest show they ever had n 7 years :0 and i was ask to be on da board this year


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 6 2010, 11:12 PM~18250011
> *thanks to all that came out to support LUXURIOUS last nite. paul(city counsel) said it was the biggest show and had the most ppl. its was da biggest show they ever had n 7 years :0  and i was ask to be on da board this year
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

net week 8/12 is bad boys night with special request as the band playing


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Aug 6 2010, 11:12 PM~18250011
> *thanks to all that came out to support LUXURIOUS last nite. paul(city counsel) said it was the biggest show and had the most ppl. its was da biggest show they ever had n 7 years :0  and i was ask to be on da board this year
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 11 2010, 03:23 AM~18282611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nor cal do it big


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## hitman77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn I miss it out there...........


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

its going down tomorrow


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

8/12


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 6 2010, 10:10 AM~18244926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

See everyone tonight!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

new videoshoot in the work's ......need cars and models .......video is for a local Berkeley CA rapper......Malki Means King.....all models get 10 shots for their portfolio ......and exposure.......who's down to come out and have ya car's in a video and just have a good time ???? 

wssup to Ritchie Ugaz from Luxurious CC and everybody else tha Bay Boy works with


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Aug 24 2010, 04:23 AM~18391455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

SEPT 30 CAR HOP AFTER THE LAST SHOW DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG EVERYBODY IN THE BAY BRING OUT UR HOPPERS AND HAVE SOME FUN NO MONEY JUST FOR FUN SO U CAN SHOW EVERYBODY WHAT U GOT!!! IF U DON'T KNOW THIS IS DAVID IM GOING TO TAKE OUT MY BUCKET PRIMER CUTTY OUT THAT DAY FOR THE 1ST TIME AND SHOW WHAT MY CAR CAN DO THAT DAY AND I'M GOING 2 HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Aug 25 2010, 01:27 PM~18403309
> *SEPT 30 CAR HOP AFTER THE LAST SHOW DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG EVERYBODY IN THE BAY BRING OUT UR HOPPERS AND HAVE SOME FUN NO MONEY JUST FOR FUN SO U CAN SHOW EVERYBODY WHAT U GOT!!! IF U DON'T KNOW THIS IS DAVID IM GOING TO TAKE OUT MY BUCKET PRIMER CUTTY OUT THAT DAY FOR THE 1ST TIME AND SHOW WHAT MY CAR CAN DO THAT DAY AND I'M GOING 2 HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:
> *


SHUT YOUR BITCH ASS UP ***** YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO HOP WITH PICS.DONT HOP LIKE I SAID TO YOU UNDER THE COUNTRY WAFLE TOPIC THE ONLY HOPPING YOU BE DOING IS CLUB HOPPING L.M.A.O. :roflmao: WHAT CLUB YOU IN THIS MONTH L.M.A.O. YOU BITCH ASS *****


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Aug 24 2010, 04:23 AM~18391455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup mike  aye bro that luxurious nor cal logo on ur flyer needs to come off ok.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 25 2010, 09:57 PM~18408441
> *SHUT YOUR BITCH ASS UP ***** YOU AINT GOT SHIT TO HOP WITH PICS.DONT HOP LIKE I SAID TO YOU UNDER THE COUNTRY WAFLE TOPIC THE ONLY HOPPING YOU BE DOING IS CLUB HOPPING L.M.A.O.  :roflmao:      WHAT CLUB YOU IN THIS MONTH L.M.A.O. YOU BITCH ASS *****
> *


thanks bro for movin out or topic


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats up everyone !Thank you for coming out and supporting Luxurious cc and the city of Pittsburg. The Thursday night show has grown alot and so has the Lowrider movement.I haven't heard of the cops mess with any Lowriders coming or Leaving the show. We have been able to kick back and drink our beers in a cup and cruise when the show is over. But all it takes is one person to ruin it for everybody and it dosen't matter whether it happens downtown or uptown at the carnitas tijuana or at the city park. The cops will shut us down quick and we will start to get Labeled as thugs and get messed with and escorted to the freeway like they do in sanjo. So please everyone leave the attitudes at home.The lowrider movement has gone to far to get set back now!!!!!!!!


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18408583
> *Whats up everyone !Thank you for coming out and supporting Luxurious cc and the city of Pittsburg. The Thursday night show has grown alot and so has the Lowrider movement.I haven't heard of the cops mess with any Lowriders coming or Leaving the show. We have been able to kick back and drink our beers in a cup and cruise when the show is over. But all it takes is one person to ruin it for everybody and it dosen't matter whether it happens downtown or uptown at the carnitas tijuana or at the city park. The cops will shut us down quick and we will start to get Labeled as thugs and get messed with and escorted to the freeway like they do in sanjo. So please everyone leave the attitudes at home.The lowrider movement has gone to far to get set back now!!!!!!!!
> *


ur right roberto we have come along way to get our respect as lowriders.


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 25 2010, 10:15 PM~18408583
> *Whats up everyone !Thank you for coming out and supporting Luxurious cc and the city of Pittsburg. The Thursday night show has grown alot and so has the Lowrider movement.I haven't heard of the cops mess with any Lowriders coming or Leaving the show. We have been able to kick back and drink our beers in a cup and cruise when the show is over. But all it takes is one person to ruin it for everybody and it dosen't matter whether it happens downtown or uptown at the carnitas tijuana or at the city park. The cops will shut us down quick and we will start to get Labeled as thugs and get messed with and escorted to the freeway like they do in sanjo. So please everyone leave the attitudes at home.The lowrider movement has gone to far to get set back now!!!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: 

Well said!!! I don't know of too many other cities in the bay that allow hassel free events like this... It is great to see that the city of Pittsburg supports the lowrider and custom car scene so much!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18408583
> *Whats up everyone !Thank you for coming out and supporting Luxurious cc and the city of Pittsburg. The Thursday night show has grown alot and so has the Lowrider movement.I haven't heard of the cops mess with any Lowriders coming or Leaving the show. We have been able to kick back and drink our beers in a cup and cruise when the show is over. But all it takes is one person to ruin it for everybody and it dosen't matter whether it happens downtown or uptown at the carnitas tijuana or at the city park. The cops will shut us down quick and we will start to get Labeled as thugs and get messed with and escorted to the freeway like they do in sanjo. So please everyone leave the attitudes at home.The lowrider movement has gone to far to get set back now!!!!!!!!
> *


WAS UP ROB THIS ELIO EY BRO IM JUS GONNA MAKE A QUICK COMENT I NO THIS COMENT U MADE IS ABOUT THE SHITTALKING THATS GOING ON BUT ITS ALL OUT OF FUN THATS THE WAY SWITCH HITTERS DO IT .ITS LIKE THIS FOR EXAMPLE ON YOUR SHOW I CALLED PEOPLE OUT BUT MY SHIT HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH IT THATS WHY I COULDNT MAKE IT SO THAT S WHY INSPIRATIONS HAD RITES ON TALKIG SHIT TO ME SO WE GO BACK AND FORTH TALKING SHIT TOEACHOTHER TILL WE MEET AGAIN AND THEN WE HIT THE SWITCHES AND TALK SOME MORE SHIT LOSER GOS HOME OPEN THE TRUNK TRYS MORE THINGS GETS IT READY FOR THE NEXT MEET AND GOES TO GET HIS REVENGE AND MORE SHIT TALKING HAPPENDS BUT ITS ALL OUT
OF FUN BUT ITS ALL THEESE OTHER FOOLS THAT WANA GET UP IN THE MIX THAT AINT EVEN GOT A CAR THAT WANA RUN THIER MOUTHS AND WANA TAKE IT TO A PERSONAL LEVEL AND THATS WHEN THE PROBS. BEGAIN LIKE YUCKMOUTH DAVID YOU FEEL ME? BUT OTHER THAN THAT IM GROWN 39 YR.FAMILY MAN THAT GOTS ALOT OF MONEY TIDE UP IN MY RIDES THAT JUS WANTS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME BUT DONT GET IT TWISTED IF I GET DIRESPECTED LIKE WHAT DAVID COMETED THEN THATS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY BUT AS FAR AS ME DOING SOMETHING STUPID TO FUCK UP WHAT WE GOT GOING IN PITSBURG NEVER ILL DEEL WITH HIS DUMB ASS WHEN I SEE HIM ELSE WHERE BUT ALL THE OTHER SHIT TALKING IS ALL OUT OF FUN WELL AT LEAST FOR ME IT IS AND IF ANOTHER SWITCH HITTER CANT HANDLE THE HEAT THEN MY ADVICE TO THEM IS TO STAY OFF THE STREETS YOU FEEL ME.AND TO ALL OF THOSE THAT WANA GET INVOLVED AND MAKE THIER COMENTS BETTER BE PREPARED TO GET SHIT TALKED BACK THATS JUS THE WAY IT IS AND IF THEY CANT TAKE THE SHIT TALKING THEN THEY NEED TO KEEP THIER COMENTS TO THEM SELFS. BUT MUCH LOVE TO THE BIG LUX.FAM.SEE U GUYS OUT THERE NEXT THURS.


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

to elwood and anybody else ....man i'm done seriously ......you can take it how you want but seriously i'm squashin it right here and right now ......i'm seein shyt can get serious over some stupid words so seriously i'm endin my part of the shit talkin ......really just wanna see everybody hop and have their fun .......like tone and a few other's said we have come a long way to get Downtown the way it is ......and it only take's one thing to mess it up for everybody .....so with all that said imma just keep it koo and watch everbody have fun with they're switches and all ......Elwood do ya thang out there ....i'm not gunna be shit talkin .....i was never tryin to disrespect at first was just tryin to get all tha hoppers out and all that ......so with all this said .....i'm done with all this ......not gunna hear me say nothin more except me talkin bout events i'll be at or anythang else related to the car shows .....nothing more


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 26 2010, 11:53 AM~18412350
> *WAS UP ROB THIS ELIO EY BRO IM JUS GONNA MAKE A QUICK COMENT I NO THIS COMENT U MADE IS ABOUT THE SHITTALKING  THATS GOING ON BUT ITS ALL OUT OF FUN THATS THE WAY SWITCH HITTERS DO IT .ITS LIKE THIS FOR EXAMPLE ON YOUR SHOW I  CALLED PEOPLE OUT BUT MY SHIT HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH IT THATS WHY I COULDNT MAKE IT SO THAT S WHY INSPIRATIONS HAD RITES ON TALKIG SHIT TO ME SO WE GO BACK AND FORTH TALKING SHIT TOEACHOTHER TILL WE MEET AGAIN AND THEN WE HIT THE SWITCHES AND TALK SOME MORE SHIT LOSER GOS HOME OPEN THE TRUNK TRYS MORE THINGS GETS IT READY FOR THE NEXT MEET AND GOES TO GET HIS REVENGE AND MORE SHIT TALKING HAPPENDS BUT ITS ALL OUT
> T OF FUN  BUT ITS ALL THEESE OTHER FOOLS THAT WANA GET UP IN THE MIX THAT AINT EVEN GOT A CAR  THAT WANA RUN THIER MOUTHS AND WANA TAKE IT TO A PERSONAL LEVEL AND THATS WHEN THE PROBS. BEGAIN LIKE YUCKMOUTH DAVID YOU FEEL ME? BUT OTHER THAN THAT  IM  GROWN 39 YR.FAMILY MAN THAT GOTS ALOT OF MONEY TIDE UP IN MY RIDES THAT JUS WANTS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME  BUT  DONT GET IT TWISTED IF I GET DIRESPECTED LIKE WHAT DAVID COMETED THEN THATS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY BUT AS FAR AS ME DOING SOMETHING STUPID TO FUCK UP WHAT WE GOT GOING IN PITSBURG NEVER ILL DEEL WITH HIS DUMB ASS WHEN I SEE HIM ELSE WHERE BUT ALL THE OTHER SHIT TALKING IS ALL OUT OF FUN WELL  AT LEAST FOR ME IT IS AND IF ANOTHER SWITCH HITTER CANT HANDLE THE HEAT THEN MY ADVICE TO THEM IS TO STAY OFF THE STREETS YOU FEEL ME.AND TO ALL OF THOSE THAT WANA GET INVOLVED AND MAKE THIER COMENTS BETTER BE PREPARED TO GET SHIT TALKED BACK THATS JUS THE WAY IT IS AND IF THEY CANT TAKE THE SHIT TALKING THEN THEY NEED TO KEEP THIER COMENTS TO THEM SELFS. BUT MUCH LOVE TO THE BIG LUX.FAM.SEE U GUYS OUT  THERE NEXT THURS.
> *


----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Aug 26 2010, 12:40 PM~18412697
> *to elwood and anybody else ....man i'm done seriously ......you can take it how you want but seriously i'm squashin it right here and right now ......i'm seein shyt can get serious over some stupid words so seriously i'm endin my part of the shit talkin ......really just wanna see everybody hop and have their fun .......like tone and a few other's said we have come a long way to get Downtown the way it is ......and it only take's one thing to mess it up for everybody .....so with all that said imma just keep it koo and watch everbody have fun with they're switches and all ......Elwood do ya thang out there ....i'm not gunna be shit talkin .....i was never tryin to disrespect at first was just tryin to get all tha hoppers out and all that ......so with all this said .....i'm done with all this ......not gunna hear me say nothin more except me talkin bout events i'll be at or anythang else related to the car shows .....nothing more
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Aug 24 2010, 04:23 AM~18391455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 26 2010, 11:53 AM~18412350
> *WAS UP ROB THIS ELIO EY BRO IM JUS GONNA MAKE A QUICK COMENT I NO THIS COMENT U MADE IS ABOUT THE SHITTALKING  THATS GOING ON BUT ITS ALL OUT OF FUN THATS THE WAY SWITCH HITTERS DO IT .ITS LIKE THIS FOR EXAMPLE ON YOUR SHOW I  CALLED PEOPLE OUT BUT MY SHIT HAD SOME PROBLEMS WITH IT THATS WHY I COULDNT MAKE IT SO THAT S WHY INSPIRATIONS HAD RITES ON TALKIG SHIT TO ME SO WE GO BACK AND FORTH TALKING SHIT TOEACHOTHER TILL WE MEET AGAIN AND THEN WE HIT THE SWITCHES AND TALK SOME MORE SHIT LOSER GOS HOME OPEN THE TRUNK TRYS MORE THINGS GETS IT READY FOR THE NEXT MEET AND GOES TO GET HIS REVENGE AND MORE SHIT TALKING HAPPENDS BUT ITS ALL OUT
> OF FUN  BUT ITS ALL THEESE OTHER FOOLS THAT WANA GET UP IN THE MIX THAT AINT EVEN GOT A CAR  THAT WANA RUN THIER MOUTHS AND WANA TAKE IT TO A PERSONAL LEVEL AND THATS WHEN THE PROBS. BEGAIN LIKE YUCKMOUTH DAVID YOU FEEL ME? BUT OTHER THAN THAT  IM  GROWN 39 YR.FAMILY MAN THAT GOTS ALOT OF MONEY TIDE UP IN MY RIDES THAT JUS WANTS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME  BUT  DONT GET IT TWISTED IF I GET DIRESPECTED LIKE WHAT DAVID COMETED THEN THATS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY BUT AS FAR AS ME DOING SOMETHING STUPID TO FUCK UP WHAT WE GOT GOING IN PITSBURG NEVER ILL DEEL WITH HIS DUMB ASS WHEN I SEE HIM ELSE WHERE BUT ALL THE OTHER SHIT TALKING IS ALL OUT OF FUN WELL  AT LEAST FOR ME IT IS AND IF ANOTHER SWITCH HITTER CANT HANDLE THE HEAT THEN MY ADVICE TO THEM IS TO STAY OFF THE STREETS YOU FEEL ME.AND TO ALL OF THOSE THAT WANA GET INVOLVED AND MAKE THIER COMENTS BETTER BE PREPARED TO GET SHIT TALKED BACK THATS JUS THE WAY IT IS AND IF THEY CANT TAKE THE SHIT TALKING THEN THEY NEED TO KEEP THIER COMENTS TO THEM SELFS. BUT MUCH LOVE TO THE BIG LUX.FAM.SEE U GUYS OUT  THERE NEXT THURS.
> *


Whats up Elio!!!! I Got alot of respect for u bro.I know u been in the Lowrider scene along time and you always rollen clean and you won't hesitate to hop your ride no matter how much u got invested in it. :thumbsup: I did notice people get in the mix when they had no buisness too and that was wrong on there part . :nono: 
I am with u 100% Im a family man too but if someone disrespects the Azteca wants to come out of me and get it on but thats why we need to be the leaders. Theres alot of youngster coming out to thursdays and car shows they slap some wire wheels on there car an they think they have a lowrider and all it takes is for one of them to get some beer Balls and come at someone the wrong way and its on and they will ruin it for everybody. We need to either educate them or don't allow them to the Functions. I seen Pittsburg police arrest some youngster yesterday at the show i wanna say thats the 1st time thats happened out there and plus it happened on a slow night.
If we all stick together and do are shows and hops in a organized fashion we can go along way.
Much love :biggrin:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 27 2010, 12:05 PM~18421170
> *Whats up Elio!!!! I Got alot of respect for u bro.I know u been in the Lowrider scene along time and you always rollen clean and you won't hesitate to hop your ride no matter how much u got invested in it. :thumbsup:  I did notice people get in the mix when they had no buisness too and that was wrong on there part . :nono:
> I am with u 100% Im a family man too but if someone disrespects the Azteca wants to come out of me and get it on but thats why we need to be the leaders. Theres alot of youngster coming out to thursdays and car shows they slap some wire wheels on there car an they think they have a lowrider and all it takes is for one of them to get some beer Balls and come at someone the wrong way and its on and they will ruin it for everybody. We need to either educate them or don't allow them to the Functions. I seen Pittsburg police arrest  some youngster yesterday at the show i wanna say thats the 1st time thats happened out there and plus it happened on a slow night.
> If we all stick together and do are shows and hops in a organized fashion we can go along way.
> ...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 27 2010, 11:05 AM~18421170
> *Whats up Elio!!!! I Got alot of respect for u bro.I know u been in the Lowrider scene along time and you always rollen clean and you won't hesitate to hop your ride no matter how much u got invested in it. :thumbsup:  I did notice people get in the mix when they had no buisness too and that was wrong on there part . :nono:
> I am with u 100% Im a family man too but if someone disrespects the Azteca wants to come out of me and get it on but thats why we need to be the leaders. Theres alot of youngster coming out to thursdays and car shows they slap some wire wheels on there car an they think they have a lowrider and all it takes is for one of them to get some beer Balls and come at someone the wrong way and its on and they will ruin it for everybody. We need to either educate them or don't allow them to the Functions. I seen Pittsburg police arrest  some youngster yesterday at the show i wanna say thats the 1st time thats happened out there and plus it happened on a slow night.
> If we all stick together and do are shows and hops in a organized fashion we can go along way.
> ...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 27 2010, 01:05 PM~18421170
> *Whats up Elio!!!! I Got alot of respect for u bro.I know u been in the Lowrider scene along time and you always rollen clean and you won't hesitate to hop your ride no matter how much u got invested in it. :thumbsup:  I did notice people get in the mix when they had no buisness too and that was wrong on there part . :nono:
> I am with u 100% Im a family man too but if someone disrespects the Azteca wants to come out of me and get it on but thats why we need to be the leaders. Theres alot of youngster coming out to thursdays and car shows they slap some wire wheels on there car an they think they have a lowrider and all it takes is for one of them to get some beer Balls and come at someone the wrong way and its on and they will ruin it for everybody. We need to either educate them or don't allow them to the Functions. I seen Pittsburg police arrest  some youngster yesterday at the show i wanna say thats the 1st time thats happened out there and plus it happened on a slow night.
> If we all stick together and do are shows and hops in a organized fashion we can go along way.
> ...


I FEEL YOU BRO YOUR RITE ABOUT THAT WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND MAKE SURE THAT THE YOUNGSTERS KEEP IT COO AND DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE WE AS OGs DO NEED TO EDUCATE OR BAN THEESE YOUNGSTERS AND TRY TO SHOW THEM WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND ASK EM TO LEAVE THE ATTITUDE IN THIER HOOD BEFORE COMING OUT TO DOWN TOWN BUT TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE THAT IF THEY COME STARTING SHIT THAT WERE ALL NOT GONNA LET THAT SHIT HAPPEND AND ASK THEM NICELY TO PLEASE LEAVE OR WELL PUT THEM TO SLEEP L.O.L. JUS FUCKING ARROUND BUT JUS TO SHOW THEM THAT WE WILL INFORCE THE SAFETY OF EVERYBODY.WE GOT ELDERLY PEOPLE,WE GOT KIDS RUNNING ARROUND ,WE GOT FAMILY WALKING ARROUND AND ILL BE DAMD IF I SIT BACK AND LET SOME STUPID SHIT JUMP OFF AND FUCK THIS UP OR HURT ANYBODY INOCENT THEN THATS WHEN THE O.G. COMES OUT AND HAVE TO START REGULATEING BUT CANT DO IT ALONE YOU FEEL ME.WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE TOGETHER ON THIS AND LET THEM KNOW WE AINT GONNA FUCK ARROUND WHEN IT COMES TO THAT SHIT IT WILL BE HARD BUT IF WE ALL STICK TOGETHER AND FIRM IT CAN BE DONE.BECAUSE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND DUMB BANGING IN SOUTH HAYWARD WE WAS NUCKLE HEADS DRINKING AND GETTING INTO THAT STUPID STATE OF MIND WANTING TO GET OUR STRIPES BUT THANKS TO AN O.G.WALLY FRIETAS (R.I.P.) PRESIDENT OF MIDNITE SENSATIONS BACK IN MID 80s HE TOOK ME UNDER HIS WING AND SHOWED ME WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THEN :biggrin: SO I WOULDNT MIND EDUCATING SOME YOUNGSTERS AND HELPING THEM OUT AND SHOWING THEM WHATS UP.BUT ANYWAYS MUCH LOVE BRO COUNT SINDICATES IN FOR WHATEVER IT TAKES EVEN IF IT HAS TO COME DOWN TO PUTASOS  :machinegun: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18423721
> *I FEEL YOU BRO YOUR RITE  ABOUT THAT WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND MAKE SURE THAT THE YOUNGSTERS KEEP IT COO AND DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE WE AS OGs DO NEED TO EDUCATE  OR BAN THEESE YOUNGSTERS AND TRY TO SHOW THEM WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND ASK EM TO LEAVE THE ATTITUDE IN THIER HOOD BEFORE COMING OUT TO DOWN TOWN BUT TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE THAT IF THEY COME STARTING SHIT THAT WERE ALL NOT GONNA LET THAT SHIT HAPPEND AND ASK THEM NICELY TO PLEASE LEAVE OR WELL PUT THEM TO SLEEP L.O.L. JUS FUCKING ARROUND BUT JUS TO SHOW THEM THAT WE WILL INFORCE THE SAFETY OF EVERYBODY.WE GOT ELDERLY PEOPLE,WE GOT KIDS RUNNING ARROUND ,WE GOT FAMILY WALKING ARROUND AND ILL BE DAMD IF I SIT BACK AND LET SOME STUPID SHIT JUMP OFF AND FUCK THIS UP OR HURT ANYBODY INOCENT THEN THATS WHEN THE O.G. COMES OUT AND HAVE TO START REGULATEING BUT CANT DO IT ALONE YOU FEEL ME.WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE TOGETHER ON THIS AND LET THEM KNOW WE AINT GONNA FUCK ARROUND WHEN IT COMES TO THAT SHIT IT WILL BE HARD BUT IF WE ALL STICK TOGETHER AND FIRM IT CAN BE DONE.BECAUSE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND DUMB BANGING IN SOUTH HAYWARD WE WAS NUCKLE HEADS DRINKING AND GETTING INTO THAT STUPID STATE OF MIND WANTING TO GET OUR STRIPES BUT THANKS TO AN O.G.WALLY FRIETAS (R.I.P.) PRESIDENT OF MIDNITE SENSATIONS BACK IN MID 80s HE TOOK ME UNDER HIS WING AND SHOWED ME WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THEN  :biggrin: SO I WOULDNT MIND EDUCATING SOME YOUNGSTERS AND HELPING THEM OUT AND SHOWING THEM WHATS UP.BUT ANYWAYS MUCH LOVE BRO COUNT SINDICATES IN FOR WHATEVER IT TAKES  EVEN IF IT HAS TO COME DOWN TO PUTASOS    :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

how long do guys ride-im coming out at the end of october-wasnt sure of weather there :dunno:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18423721
> *I FEEL YOU BRO YOUR RITE  ABOUT THAT WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND MAKE SURE THAT THE YOUNGSTERS KEEP IT COO AND DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE WE AS OGs DO NEED TO EDUCATE  OR BAN THEESE YOUNGSTERS AND TRY TO SHOW THEM WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND ASK EM TO LEAVE THE ATTITUDE IN THIER HOOD BEFORE COMING OUT TO DOWN TOWN BUT TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE THAT IF THEY COME STARTING SHIT THAT WERE ALL NOT GONNA LET THAT SHIT HAPPEND AND ASK THEM NICELY TO PLEASE LEAVE OR WELL PUT THEM TO SLEEP L.O.L. JUS FUCKING ARROUND BUT JUS TO SHOW THEM THAT WE WILL INFORCE THE SAFETY OF EVERYBODY.WE GOT ELDERLY PEOPLE,WE GOT KIDS RUNNING ARROUND ,WE GOT FAMILY WALKING ARROUND AND ILL BE DAMD IF I SIT BACK AND LET SOME STUPID SHIT JUMP OFF AND FUCK THIS UP OR HURT ANYBODY INOCENT THEN THATS WHEN THE O.G. COMES OUT AND HAVE TO START REGULATEING BUT CANT DO IT ALONE YOU FEEL ME.WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE TOGETHER ON THIS AND LET THEM KNOW WE AINT GONNA FUCK ARROUND WHEN IT COMES TO THAT SHIT IT WILL BE HARD BUT IF WE ALL STICK TOGETHER AND FIRM IT CAN BE DONE.BECAUSE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND DUMB BANGING IN SOUTH HAYWARD WE WAS NUCKLE HEADS DRINKING AND GETTING INTO THAT STUPID STATE OF MIND WANTING TO GET OUR STRIPES BUT THANKS TO AN O.G.WALLY FRIETAS (R.I.P.) PRESIDENT OF MIDNITE SENSATIONS BACK IN MID 80s HE TOOK ME UNDER HIS WING AND SHOWED ME WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THEN  :biggrin: SO I WOULDNT MIND EDUCATING SOME YOUNGSTERS AND HELPING THEM OUT AND SHOWING THEM WHATS UP.BUT ANYWAYS MUCH LOVE BRO COUNT SINDICATES IN FOR WHATEVER IT TAKES  EVEN IF IT HAS TO COME DOWN TO PUTASOS    :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wow: man el you guys need to chill out over there LOL. you know i will hop on all of you.... but you'll have to come over here because i dont go anywhere :biggrin: 

og midnite sensations!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Aug 27 2010, 06:19 PM~18423829
> *how long do guys ride-im coming out at the end of october-wasnt sure of weather there :dunno:
> *



these shows are only for another month, till the end of sept. there maybe something else going on then  turkey or toy drives should be starting


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 27 2010, 07:34 PM~18423917
> *:wow: man el you guys need to chill out over there LOL. you know i will hop on all of you.... but you'll have to come over here because i dont go anywhere :biggrin:
> 
> og midnite sensations!
> *


 O SHIT HERE WE GO AGAIN YOU WANT SOME TO WAYNE IM COMING FOR YOU SINCE YOU DONT LEAVE YOUR DAM ZIP CODE  L.O.L.  NA FOOS BE GETTING ON HERE CHEERLEADING ON JUMPING ON BAN WAGONS LIKE ALWAYS CANT EVER HAVE A FUN SHIT TALKING SETION WITH ANY ONE BECAUSE EVERYBODY GOTA JUMP UP IN ALL THE KOOLAID YOU NO HOW IT IS.NOT NOING THAT ALL I DO IS TALK SHIT ALL DAY L.O.L. BUT WAS UP WITH YOU GONNA COME OUT NEXT WEEKEND ITS FRISCOS FINEST BBQ AND BLV.NITES SAN JO WAS UP LETS RIDE? :sprint:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Aug 27 2010, 06:03 PM~18423721
> *I FEEL YOU BRO YOUR RITE  ABOUT THAT WE NEED TO STICK TOGETHER AND MAKE SURE THAT THE YOUNGSTERS KEEP IT COO AND DONT FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYONE ELSE WE AS OGs DO NEED TO EDUCATE  OR BAN THEESE YOUNGSTERS AND TRY TO SHOW THEM WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND ASK EM TO LEAVE THE ATTITUDE IN THIER HOOD BEFORE COMING OUT TO DOWN TOWN BUT TO BE ABLE TO DO THAT WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE THAT IF THEY COME STARTING SHIT THAT WERE ALL NOT GONNA LET THAT SHIT HAPPEND AND ASK THEM NICELY TO PLEASE LEAVE OR WELL PUT THEM TO SLEEP L.O.L. JUS FUCKING ARROUND BUT JUS TO SHOW THEM THAT WE WILL INFORCE THE SAFETY OF EVERYBODY.WE GOT ELDERLY PEOPLE,WE GOT KIDS RUNNING ARROUND ,WE GOT FAMILY WALKING ARROUND AND ILL BE DAMD IF I SIT BACK AND LET SOME STUPID SHIT JUMP OFF AND FUCK THIS UP OR HURT ANYBODY INOCENT THEN THATS WHEN THE O.G. COMES OUT AND HAVE TO START REGULATEING BUT CANT DO IT ALONE YOU FEEL ME.WE GOTA SHOW THEM THAT WERE TOGETHER ON THIS AND LET THEM KNOW WE AINT GONNA FUCK ARROUND WHEN IT COMES TO THAT SHIT IT WILL BE HARD BUT IF WE ALL STICK TOGETHER AND FIRM IT CAN BE DONE.BECAUSE I REMEMBER WHEN I WAS YOUNG AND DUMB BANGING IN SOUTH HAYWARD WE WAS NUCKLE HEADS DRINKING AND GETTING INTO THAT STUPID STATE OF MIND WANTING TO GET OUR STRIPES BUT THANKS TO AN O.G.WALLY FRIETAS (R.I.P.) PRESIDENT OF MIDNITE SENSATIONS BACK IN MID 80s HE TOOK ME UNDER HIS WING AND SHOWED ME WHATS UP WITH THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND BEEN LOWRIDING SINCE THEN  :biggrin: SO I WOULDNT MIND EDUCATING SOME YOUNGSTERS AND HELPING THEM OUT AND SHOWING THEM WHATS UP.BUT ANYWAYS MUCH LOVE BRO COUNT SINDICATES IN FOR WHATEVER IT TAKES  EVEN IF IT HAS TO COME DOWN TO PUTASOS    :machinegun:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :nicoderm:
> *


Well said Elio im with you 100% :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big rube (Oct 5, 2009)

:guns: GOOD JOB COMPA WE GOT YOUR BACK


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TTT 4 THE CITY OF PITTS*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Aug 27 2010, 10:03 PM~18425256
> *Well said Elio im with you 100% :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



*x86!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

Thursday Nights with the "LUXURIOUS NOR*CAL FAMILIA" in downtown PITTAS925


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 28 2010, 04:17 AM~18426488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LUXTIMES RIGHT THERE RITCHIE..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. 79 FLH_@Aug 28 2010, 04:49 AM~18426606
> *LUXTIMES  RIGHT THERE RITCHIE..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

see all of yu tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 1 2010, 04:40 PM~18463277
> *see all of yu tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

9/2


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I cant wait to get this car up and going so I cant get back out there


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:wave: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't forget this weeks show will be at the marina instead of downtown!!!


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Sep 6 2010, 09:49 PM~18503264
> *:wave:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hope 30th smackin


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MR LETHAL AND STR8SKY


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Sep 7 2010, 07:26 AM~18505086
> *hope 30th smackin
> *


 hno: hno: uffin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 09:02 AM~18514175
> *MR LETHAL  AND  STR8SKY
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PHOTO SHOP IS THAT THE NEW VERSION? LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: GUESS WHO ELSE WILL BE IN TOWN


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 8 2010, 03:07 PM~18517780
> *NICE PHOTO SHOP IS THAT THE NEW VERSION? LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: GUESS WHO ELSE WILL BE IN TOWN
> *


PHOTO SHOP PLEASE YEA ITS PHOTO SHOP YOU GOT ME PHOTO SHOP THATS IT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Sep 8 2010, 09:49 AM~18514873
> *hno:  hno:  uffin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Sep 7 2010, 06:20 AM~18504849
> *Don't forget this weeks show will be at the marina instead of downtown!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 8 2010, 04:07 PM~18517780
> *NICE PHOTO SHOP IS THAT THE NEW VERSION? LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao: GUESS WHO ELSE WILL BE IN TOWN
> *


DAMN PHOTO SHOP LMFAO I TOLD YOU TO STOP DOING THAT SHIT. A LETHAL HOW DO I DO THAT SHIT LOL


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 8 2010, 11:25 PM~18522093
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



they are getting ready for sea food festival, i think


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

no exact date yet but you down to help out .....getting it together with a few people i got all kinds of people wantin to donate and anythang else that can make money for tha victims in San Bruno from the explotion and fire ......but also tryin to help my boy Nelson out too


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 8 2010, 08:02 AM~18514175
> *MR LETHAL  AND  STR8SKY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRURIDERHYDRAULICS_@Sep 10 2010, 09:21 PM~18538671
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *


wasup with u playa hows the draulics biz wit u


----------



## 6T5 SHARK (Oct 19, 2008)

UNTOUCHABLES C.C. NIGHT 
Thursday September 16, 2010 
Downtown Pittsburg off of Railroad Ave in the East Bay 
Free entry and live music 6pm-8pm 
Come early space is limited


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 10 2010, 10:53 PM~18538861
> *wasup with u playa  hows the draulics biz wit u
> *


one after another bro :biggrin:


----------



## elsmokes (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Sep 10 2010, 02:24 AM~18532029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well as most of you have heard San Bruno Ca had a gas pipe explosion due to this disaster our INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB SAN FRANCISCO President Nelson Alvarado and his entire family has been displaced. they lost it all Club V.P Rosendo has established a Bank Of America account for $$$ donations. (ACCT.# 0123175307) 
Ron Bullet Proof Ordonez and a few of us are getting together to do some kind of fundraiser.....we can use the help ....so all clubs if you're interested on helping e- mail Ron at
[email protected]
Let’s make this happen!!!!!!!!! we always look out for fellow low riders 

Also Mike Sikoryak for all that know him can contact Mike per facebook he is also trying to get a event together for nelson coming real soon more info to come !!!

We will be collecting things for nelsons family SUNDAY at LA RAZA PARK 25th st. and San Bruno San Francisco from 4 pm till the Sunday night cruise starts fell free to bring anything that you like for the family

Pittsburg Thursday night car show we will be collecting donations also for the family for all those that can’t make it down to s.f. 
Again thank all of you for your concern ad love let keep the family in our prayers 
feel free to contact me for anything your heart wants also


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

i couldnt get off work thursday eve so ill see u all in stockton hopefully on sunday


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elsmokes_@Sep 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18546573
> *Well as most of you have heard San Bruno Ca had a gas pipe explosion due to this disaster our INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB SAN FRANCISCO President Nelson Alvarado and his entire family has been displaced. they lost it all  Club V.P Rosendo has established a Bank Of America account for $$$ donations. (ACCT.# 0123175307)
> Ron Bullet Proof Ordonez and a few of us are getting together to do some kind of fundraiser.....we can use the help ....so all clubs if you're interested on helping e- mail Ron at
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elsmokes_@Sep 12 2010, 08:46 AM~18546573
> *Well as most of you have heard San Bruno Ca had a gas pipe explosion due to this disaster our INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB SAN FRANCISCO President Nelson Alvarado and his entire family has been displaced. they lost it all  Club V.P Rosendo has established a Bank Of America account for $$$ donations. (ACCT.# 0123175307)
> Ron Bullet Proof Ordonez and a few of us are getting together to do some kind of fundraiser.....we can use the help ....so all clubs if you're interested on helping e- mail Ron at
> [email protected]
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

everybody tha can come out please do ......September 25th in Newark .....address is on the flyer .....come out and let's help our boy Nelson and his familia out


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 14 2010, 12:05 AM~18561794
> *i couldnt get off work thursday eve  so ill see u all in stockton hopefully on sunday
> *


MAN I WAS HOPEING TO NOSE UP I MEAN SEE YOU OUT THERE BUT I GUES ILL CATCH YOU ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tonight is untouchables night


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 15 2010, 09:07 PM~18579769
> *MAN I WAS HOPEING TO NOSE UP I MEAN SEE YOU OUT THERE BUT I GUES ILL CATCH YOU ON SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


DAMN DUDE YOU HAD YOUR CHANCE .YOU DID NOSE UP ON HIM...WHAT DID THE BOTTOM OF THAT LETHAL LOWS LINCOLN LOOK LIKE  :rofl: :drama:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Sep 17 2010, 12:58 AM~18588886
> *DAMN DUDE YOU HAD YOUR CHANCE .YOU DID NOSE UP ON HIM...
> *


twin tell dude about my b b q


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

I THINK HE KNOWS HE SAID SEE YOU ON SUNDAY


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

smiley founder of LAY M LOW is haveing is 50th b day b b q and king of the street car hop in stockton sept19th go on to shows and events 4 more in4


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so who was hittin bumper?


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 17 2010, 07:33 AM~18589818
> *so who was hittin bumper?
> *


only one i seen hittin was your boy LEE from LETHAL LOWS tim what's good wit you and the fam


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

ALL I KNOW IS FOR MY FIRST TIME BEING THERE I WAS IMPRESSED WITH HOW THAT PLACE IS SET UP I GOT THERE LATE BUT HEY IMA RIDA I SHOWED UP MUCH LOVE TO THE UNTOUCHABLES AND THE REST OF RIDAS OUT THAT WAY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i sold all my kids


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 17 2010, 07:04 AM~18590003
> *i sold all my kids
> *


hey did leland come by there


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 17 2010, 07:01 AM~18589989
> *ALL I KNOW IS FOR MY FIRST TIME BEING THERE I WAS IMPRESSED WITH HOW THAT PLACE IS SET UP  I GOT THERE LATE BUT HEY IMA RIDA I SHOWED UP  MUCH LOVE TO THE UNTOUCHABLES AND THE REST OF RIDAS OUT THAT WAY
> *


We ( Untouchables ) and other local clubs have been make this a yearly happening in Pittsburg. Pittsburg has really step up their game this year and is planning to extend the Thursday nights by starting sooner in the summer


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

only two more weeks left


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LETHAL TWIN_@Sep 17 2010, 12:58 AM~18588886
> *DAMN DUDE YOU HAD YOUR CHANCE .YOU DID NOSE UP ON HIM...WHAT DID THE BOTTOM OF THAT LETHAL LOWS LINCOLN LOOK LIKE    :rofl:  :drama:
> *


L.O.L. MAN WHO CALLED 911  CAUSE I WAS ABOUT TO SERVE THAT LINCOLN TILL 50 SHOWED UP AND SAVED THE LINCOLN YOU GUYS SHOULD OF TOOK THE INVITE TO TAKE IT TO THE PARKING LOT AND I COULD HAVE SHOWED YOU THE BOTOME OF MY CUTTY WITH THE BACK BUMPER HITTN THE ASPHAULT AND THATS HITN BUMPER STANDING OUTSIDE THE CAR WITH THE ENGINE OFF NOT GAS HOPING IT  L.O.L. BUT OVERALL I GIVE THAT LINCOLN PROPS IT HITS NICE.HE PULLED IN CLOWNING :thumbsup: BUT WE SHALL MEET AGAIN AND I SHALL BUMPER CHECK THAT LINCOLN   :yes: :x: :drama:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 18 2010, 12:33 PM~18598790
> *L.O.L. MAN WHO CALLED 911         CAUSE I WAS ABOUT TO SERVE THAT LINCOLN TILL 50 SHOWED UP AND SAVED THE LINCOLN YOU GUYS SHOULD OF TOOK THE INVITE TO TAKE IT TO THE PARKING LOT AND I COULD HAVE SHOWED YOU THE BOTOME OF MY CUTTY  WITH THE BACK BUMPER HITTN  THE ASPHAULT  AND THATS HITN BUMPER STANDING OUTSIDE THE CAR WITH THE ENGINE OFF NOT GAS HOPING IT   L.O.L. BUT OVERALL I GIVE THAT LINCOLN PROPS IT HITS NICE.HE PULLED IN CLOWNING :thumbsup: BUT WE SHALL MEET AGAIN AND I SHALL BUMPER CHECK THAT  LINCOLN     :yes:  :x:  :drama:
> *


_WOW SUNDAY IS 2 MORROW U SHOULD COME SERVE ME THERE( IN STOCKTON) 2 ME IT LOOK LIKE U WAS STALIN WAITIN FOR 50 2 SHOW UP SO U DIDNT HAVE 2 HIT YO SHIT (ABOUT TO SERVE ME DAM I HERE THAT ) I WAS ABOUT TO WIN LOTTO BUT I JUST DONT FEEL LIKE IT FOOL I DIDNT GAS HOP ON YOU IF I DID I WOULD HAVE RAN INTO YO SHIT I ROLLED UP ON YOU AND HIT ON YO ASS CUS U DOIN WHAT U DOIN NOW RUNNIN YO MOUTH SHOW UP IN STOCKTON 2 MORROW ENUFF SAID _


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

lethalsdaname[/i]@Sep 18 2010 said:


> [/b]


ALL I WANNA KNOW WHY YOU DIDNT WANA TAKE IT TO THE PARKING LOT :dunno: :dunno: ENUFF ASKED


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Sep 17 2010, 08:33 AM~18589818
> *so who was hittin bumper?
> *


I DID THANKS TIM THE CAR IS HITN NICE :nicoderm:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all i want to know is why are you two up at 3:30 in the morning :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 19 2010, 02:31 AM~18602457
> *ALL I WANNA KNOW WHY YOU DIDNT WANA TAKE IT TO THE PARKING LOT :dunno:  :dunno: ENUFF ASKED
> *


lmao what a sissy


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 20 2010, 09:08 AM~18609976
> *lmao what a sissy
> *


SISSY WHOS THE SISSY THAT DIDNT WANNA TAKE IT TO THE PARKING LOT AND NOSE UP TALKING ABOUT U DONT WANNA BREAK SOMETHING AND U SISSED OUT AFTER I OFFERD TO TOW U HOME IF U BROKE SOMETHING TALKING ABOUT U WAS GONNA SAVE IT FOR SUNDAY JUS SO U COULD PARK IT OUT IN THE STREET AND NOT ENTER THE PIT SO ON THE REAL WHOS THE REAL SISSY HEAR HOMIE L.M.A.O. WHATS WRONG DIDNT HAVE ROOM TO GAS HOP L.M.A.O. AGAIN U AINT SHIT WITHOUT A GAS PEDLE


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

oh shit here we go again


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 20 2010, 02:26 PM~18613493
> *oh shit here we go again
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>naw here we dont go again MAN everyone seen what u did when i showed up ENUFF SAID u didnt show up 2 STOCKTON i went there just for u you didnt show up but guess what i broke my shit there ENUFF SAID LO-LYSTICS IS ON THE 26 i live between woodland and were ever u live I HAVE HELD HOPS AT MY HOUSE BEFORE after the show COME ON THREW ENUFF SAID AND CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE U ON MY TIME I CAME 2 UR HOUSE U HIT UR SWITCH NO TIMES I GOT FRESH OFF THE FREEWAY AND JUMPED RIGHT ON YOU U SAT THERE AND STALLED 7 MINUTES DIDNT TOUCH YO SWITCH WAITIN FOR THE POLICE 2 SAVE YO ASS PUT UP OR SHUT UP FUCK THIS INTERNET BANGING U DOING COME 2 MY HOUSE AFTER THE SHOW THE POLICE DONT SHOW UP HERE</span>


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

FUCK GOING TO UR HOUSE ENTER THE HOP IN WOODLIN THEN WELL SEE WHO DADY IS OR ARE U SCARED CAUSE THERE AINT NO GAS HOPING ALLOWED THERE L.M.A.O YOU A JOKE HOMIE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 20 2010, 05:26 PM~18615277
> *FUCK GOING TO UR GOING TO UR HOUSE ENTER THE HOP IN WOODLIN THEN WELL SEE  WHO DADY IS OR ARE U SCARED CAUSE THERE AINT NO GAS HOPING ALLOWED THERE L.M.A.O  YOU A JOKE HOMIE
> *



man what does FUCK GOING TO UR GOING mean SOUND LIKE U STEPPIN OVER YOUR WORDS could all you east bay homies put a mute on your champion is that what yall have to offer I AINT SAYIN ANOTHER DAM THANG ill see u when i see u


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18616191
> *man what does FUCK GOING TO UR GOING mean  SOUND LIKE U STEPPIN OVER YOUR WORDS  could all you east bay homies  put a mute on your champion  is that what yall have to offer I AINT SAYIN ANOTHER DAM THANG  ill see u when i see u
> *


IS THAT UR COME BACK HOMIE ? L.M.A.O. WELL THERE I FIXED IT FOR YOU I WAS DRIVING AT THE TIME BUT IM PRETTY SURE YOU NEW WHAT THE FUCK I WAS TALKING ABOUT BUT QUIT RUNNING THAT MOUTH AND MEET ME IN THE PIT AT WOODLAND AND WELL GET IT UP INFRONT OF EVERYBODY AND LET THE BEST MAN WIN AND ALL THIS WILL BE SETELD BUT IF UR SCARED :0 hno: I UNDERSTAND


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 20 2010, 06:10 PM~18614405
> *<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>naw here we dont go again  MAN everyone seen what u did when i showed up ENUFF SAID  u didnt show up 2 STOCKTON i went there just for u you didnt show up but guess what i broke my shit there ENUFF SAID   LO-LYSTICS  IS ON THE 26 i live between woodland and were ever u live  I HAVE HELD HOPS AT MY HOUSE BEFORE after the show COME ON THREW ENUFF SAID  AND CHECK THIS OUT HOMIE  U ON MY TIME I CAME 2 UR HOUSE  U HIT UR SWITCH NO TIMES I GOT FRESH OFF THE FREEWAY AND JUMPED RIGHT ON YOU U SAT THERE AND STALLED 7 MINUTES DIDNT TOUCH YO SWITCH WAITIN FOR THE POLICE 2 SAVE YO ASS   PUT UP OR SHUT UP  FUCK THIS INTERNET BANGING U DOING   COME 2 MY HOUSE AFTER THE SHOW  THE POLICE DONT SHOW UP HERE</span>
> *


YEA EVERYBODY SAW U PULL IN GAS HOPING LOL AND SAW U PUSS OUT ON TAKING IT TO THE PARKING WHERE EVERYBODY SAW ME HIT THE BACK BUMPER TALKING ABOUT YOU WAS SAVING IT FOR SUNDAY WHERE I HEARD U WER DOING MORE GAS HOPING AND REFUSED TO ENTER THE PIT L.M.A.O.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

YAWN


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

bump


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tonight and one more and thats it :0


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfSO41c06U

BAY BOY PHOTOGRAPHY IS SHOOTIN THIS VIDEO

bring out tha cars next thursday in Downtown Pittsburg car show Sept 30th


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Sep 25 2010, 12:54 AM~18657653
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfSO41c06U
> 
> BAY BOY PHOTOGRAPHY IS SHOOTIN THIS VIDEO
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18616191
> *man what does FUCK GOING TO UR GOING mean  SOUND LIKE U STEPPIN OVER YOUR WORDS  could all you east bay homies  put a mute on your champion  is that what yall have to offer I AINT SAYIN ANOTHER DAM THANG  ill see u when i see u
> *


what up bro is the after hopp at your pad lets get something going


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

[/b][/color]


----------



## xiomaraguardado (Aug 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Sep 25 2010, 01:54 AM~18657653
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfSO41c06U
> 
> BAY BOY PHOTOGRAPHY IS SHOOTIN THIS VIDEO
> ...


WAS UP MIKE CANT WAIT 4 THURSDAY DO U KNOW WHO TOOK 2ND PLACE AT THE HOPP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN MY 64 INSPIRATIONS FRICO POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS IT'S GOING TO B A BIG SHOW THURSDAY AND FUCK THE HOPP THURSDAY CUZ I ALREADY SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IT'S NOTHING PERSONAL IT'S JUST A INSPIRATION FRICO THING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 05:06 PM~18675731
> *WAS UP MIKE CANT WAIT 4 THURSDAY DO U KNOW WHO TOOK 2ND PLACE AT THE HOPP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN MY 64 INSPIRATIONS FRICO POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS IT'S GOING TO B A BIG SHOW THURSDAY AND FUCK THE HOPP THURSDAY CUZ  I ALREADY SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IT'S  NOTHING PERSONAL IT'S JUST  A INSPIRATION FRICO THING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah you did that shit homie


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

The last bash is just a few days away!!!


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Sep 28 2010, 05:54 AM~18680152
> *The last bash is just a few days away!!!
> *


Yup... I'll be there!!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 06:06 PM~18675731
> *WAS UP MIKE CANT WAIT 4 THURSDAY DO U KNOW WHO TOOK 2ND PLACE AT THE HOPP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN MY 64 INSPIRATIONS FRICO POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS IT'S GOING TO B A BIG SHOW THURSDAY AND FUCK THE HOPP THURSDAY CUZ  I ALREADY SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IT'S  NOTHING PERSONAL IT'S JUST  A INSPIRATION FRICO THING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA YEA WE ALL NO U BEAT ME TO BEING THE FIRST LOOSER IN WOODLAND BUT DONT CHUMP OUT ON ME NOW HOMIE IM COMING AFTER YOU ON THURSDAY SO START PRATICEING ON THAT SWITCH HOMIE I DONT WANA HEAR NO EXCUSES HOMIE SEE U THURSDAY AND DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL HOMIE ITS JUS A SINDICATE THING HOMIE L.M.A.O.


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

one more day and it's video shootin time ......hope all goes well .....thanks to all the peeps that viewed the song on youtube......look out for the video


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xiomaraguardado_@Sep 27 2010, 05:06 PM~18675731
> *WAS UP MIKE CANT WAIT 4 THURSDAY DO U KNOW WHO TOOK 2ND PLACE AT THE HOPP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN MY 64 INSPIRATIONS FRICO POCOS PERO LOCOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GUESS IT'S GOING TO B A BIG SHOW THURSDAY AND FUCK THE HOPP THURSDAY CUZ  I ALREADY SHOW THEM HOW WE DO IT IT'S  NOTHING PERSONAL IT'S JUST  A INSPIRATION FRICO THING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

should be a full house tomorrow for the last one


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puertorican65_@Sep 29 2010, 08:20 AM~18691452
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMMM IM SCARED TO KNOW WHAT YALL WOULD SAY IF YALL EVER , AND I MEAN EVER BEAT US :dunno: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18696944
> *DAMMM IM SCARED TO KNOW WHAT YALL WOULD SAY IF YALL EVER , AND I MEAN EVER BEAT US    :dunno:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


WELL WE COULD SEE TOMORROW WHO BEATS WHO BUT I ALREADY KNOW UR BOY IS GONNA EAT CHEESE LIKE HE DID LAST TIME I CALLED HIM OUT JUS FESS UP AND ADMET THAT U GUYS KNOW THAT 64 CANT FUCK WITH MY SHIT AND ILL LEAVE IT ALONE OR NOSE UP TO PROVE ME WRONG THATS ALL. LIKE I SAID YOU GUYS LUCKED OUT MY SHIT FRIED UP SO WHATS WRONG WITH A ROUND TWO IF THE 64 WOULD HAVE FUCKED UP AT THE HOP I WOULDNT HAVE A PROB.NOSING UP AGAIN WHATS WRONG ITS ALL OUT OF FUN RITE :dunno: :dunno: SO WHO GIVES A FUCK IF HE WINS AGAIN OR I WIN HIM IT JUS MAKES IT THAT MUCH FUNNER TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND GO BACK FOR SOME MORE RITE IF EVERYBODY HAD YOUR ATTITUDE ABOUT IT THE FUN WOULD DIE .AND NOBODY WOULD BE HOPPING ANYMORE BECAUSE THERES ALWAYS A WINNER I DONT SEE FRED TRIPPING HE WON THE HOP AND HES WILLING TO GIVE U GUYS ANOTHER CHANCE AND NOSE UP AND TRY TO TAKE THE WIN FROM HIM . SO TO ME IT JUS LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE SCARED :uh: BUT WHATEVER ILL SEE U GUYS OUT THERE TOMORROW hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

say elwood are you comeing to stockton friday nite this is smiley founder of LAY M LOW i dont think we ever met question how id all this shit come about the hop at the show was clen cut the only thing that was kinda wrong was you guys had 2 hop on dirt so can you explain to me so i can understand cuz it never use 2 be like this one nite you win one nite you loose you see eachother again you hop again or you let it gi and just be cool with it


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 29 2010, 09:42 PM~18698013
> *WELL WE COULD SEE TOMORROW WHO BEATS WHO BUT I ALREADY KNOW UR BOY IS GONNA EAT CHEESE LIKE HE DID LAST TIME I CALLED HIM OUT JUS FESS UP AND ADMET THAT U GUYS KNOW THAT 64 CANT FUCK WITH MY SHIT AND ILL LEAVE IT ALONE OR NOSE UP TO PROVE ME WRONG THATS ALL. LIKE I SAID YOU GUYS LUCKED OUT MY SHIT FRIED UP SO WHATS WRONG WITH A ROUND TWO IF THE 64 WOULD HAVE FUCKED UP AT THE HOP I WOULDNT  HAVE  A  PROB.NOSING UP AGAIN WHATS WRONG ITS ALL OUT OF FUN RITE  :dunno:  :dunno: SO WHO GIVES A FUCK IF HE WINS AGAIN OR I WIN HIM IT JUS MAKES IT THAT MUCH FUNNER TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD AND GO BACK FOR SOME MORE RITE IF EVERYBODY HAD YOUR ATTITUDE ABOUT IT  THE FUN WOULD DIE .AND NOBODY WOULD BE HOPPING ANYMORE BECAUSE THERES ALWAYS A WINNER I DONT SEE FRED TRIPPING HE WON THE HOP AND HES WILLING TO GIVE U GUYS ANOTHER CHANCE AND NOSE UP AND TRY TO TAKE THE WIN FROM HIM . SO TO ME IT JUS LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS ARE SCARED  :uh:  BUT WHATEVER ILL SEE U GUYS OUT THERE TOMORROW  hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> *







WE TOOK THE CAR APART MONDAY, THE 64 DOESNT EVEN HAVE A BLADDER OR PISTON, IT HAS STRAIT POWER!! IF UR CAR WAS STRAIT POWER LIKE THIS 64 YOU WOULD BE COMPLAINING THAT WE HAD A PISTON, YOUR ALLWAYS GONNA TALK NO MATTER WHAT, WE WON TWICE ALLREADY BRO, JUS GIVE IT UP ALLREADY.... WE WILL SEE YOU WHEN WE DO.... DONT WORRY OR STRESS ABOUT IT,, WE NOT GONNA QUIT THE HOPPIN SCENE, EVENTUALLY YOU WILL BE ABLE TO HOP ON MY BOY AND MAYBE ME, ... 

JUS CHILL AND ENJOY UR CAR SERVIN EVERYONE ELSE ... :biggrin: 

AINT NO BODY SCARED HERE HOMIE, WE DROVE O WOODLAND AND LUX SHOW IN PITAS SO DON KNOW WHA U ALKIN ABOUT... U HAD 2 CHANCES TO... SO NEXT TIME SEE U WHEN WE CAN.... BUT WE DONE GOING OUT OF OUR WAY JUS FOR U TO TALK MORE AND MORE , AND MORE, ...


SERIO''
:cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: 
:nosad:


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

See everyone tonight!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 30 2010, 12:32 AM~18698982
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> :nosad:
> *


*x86.

.mean while let's listen to some ROLITAS.....BERKELEY-----RICHM0ND ESTILO!*


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 29 2010, 10:50 PM~18698073
> *say elwood are you comeing to stockton friday nite this is smiley founder of LAY M LOW i dont think we ever met question how id all this shit come about the hop at the show was clen cut the only thing that was kinda wrong was you guys had 2 hop on dirt so can you explain to me so i can understand cuz it never use 2 be like this one nite you win one nite you loose you see eachother again you hop again or you let it gi and just be cool with it
> *


FIRST OF ALL U GUYS NEED TO GET UR STORY RITE YOU FIRST SAID UGUYS ARE GETTING READY TO TEAR DOWN THE 64 ,AND UR BOY CARLOS IS TALKING ABOUT HE CANT WAIT TILL TODAY TO BE OUT IN DOWTOWN PIT. FOR THE LAST SHOW AND TALKING ABOUT THAT HE AINT GONNA HOP THAT HES JUS BRINGING OUT HIS CAR JUS TO KICK IT AND NOW UR SAYING YOU GUYS TORE IT APART ON MONDAY WICH ONE OF THEESE STORIES IS IT. AND UR RITE I MITE HAVE TO HIT EM WITH UR BOY ONE DAY BECAUSE HE WILL BE OUT BEFORE U WILL L.O.L. AND WHAT DO U MEAN U BEAT ME TWICE? BUT ANYWAYS ALL THEESE EXCUSES SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS ARE SCARED .BUT FUCK IT IM DONE WITH IT .ILL CATCH HIM WHEN I CATCH BUT I WILL BE OUT THERE LOOKING FOR HIM TODAY .BUT ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS ON UR BABY BOY


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 30 2010, 07:35 AM~18700079
> *FIRST OF ALL U GUYS NEED TO GET UR STORY RITE YOU FIRST SAID UGUYS ARE GETTING READY TO TEAR DOWN THE 64 ,AND UR BOY CARLOS IS TALKING ABOUT HE CANT WAIT TILL TODAY TO BE OUT IN DOWTOWN PIT. FOR THE LAST SHOW AND TALKING ABOUT THAT HE AINT GONNA HOP THAT HES JUS BRINGING OUT HIS CAR JUS TO KICK IT AND NOW UR SAYING YOU GUYS TORE IT APART ON MONDAY WICH ONE OF THEESE STORIES IS IT. AND UR RITE I MITE HAVE TO HIT EM WITH UR BOY ONE DAY BECAUSE HE WILL BE OUT BEFORE U WILL L.O.L. AND WHAT DO U MEAN U BEAT ME TWICE? BUT ANYWAYS ALL THEESE EXCUSES SOUNDS LIKE U GUYS ARE SCARED .BUT FUCK IT IM DONE WITH IT .ILL CATCH HIM WHEN I CATCH BUT I WILL BE OUT THERE LOOKING FOR HIM TODAY .BUT ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS ON UR BABY BOY
> *




we had to borrow springs and a motor that would hang cuase no one would sell us some so we can hop!! no one got presto lites... and TIM ran out of springs i guess :uh: 


thats why we took it apart monday as far as the hoppin stuff....hes car still drive able though

i got nothing to prove to nobody, i have made my name in the streets for along time now ... dont be surprised if i bust out any minute now lol ... 

and thanks ima name him DAYTON lol


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Sep 29 2010, 10:50 PM~18698073
> *say elwood are you comeing to stockton friday nite this is smiley founder of LAY M LOW i dont think we ever met question how id all this shit come about the hop at the show was clen cut the only thing that was kinda wrong was you guys had 2 hop on dirt so can you explain to me so i can understand cuz it never use 2 be like this one nite you win one nite you loose you see eachother again you hop again or you let it gi and just be cool with it
> *


WAS UP SMILEY YEA IM GONNA ROLL OUT TO SONICS .ALL THIS SHIT STARTED IN DOWN TOWN PIT. I WAS GOING OUT THERE WEEK AFTER WEEK HAVING FUN HITTIN SWITCHES KICKING IT BUT THEN I STOPPED GOING CAUSE GETTING OUT OF WORK EARLY WAS STARTING TO FUCK WITH MY O/T AND I GOT A BUNCH OF OTHER PROJECTS GETTING WORKED ON .SO THE FIRST THURSDAY I DONT SHOW UP THAT DUDE CARLOS STARTS RUNING HIS TALKING ABOUT I AINT SHIT THAT HIS CLUB HAS SOMETHING FOR ME AND ALL THIS STUPID SHIT ARROUND SOME OR MY BOYS SO OF CORSE IT GETS BACK TO ME AND THEN LITTLE BULLSHIT REMARKS START GETTING POSTED SO I CALLED THEM OUT ON IT SO I SEND MY SHIT TO TIM TO BE RE RACKED AND I DROP IT DOWN TO A SINGLE BUT THINGS WERE WORKING AGAINST ME MY LADY GOT DIAGNOSED WITH CANCER ,CAR WASNT COOPERATING SO I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE LUX.SHOW AND THEN THEY GOTTA START RUNING THERE MOUTHS AND ALL THAT SHIT TALKING STARTED FROM THERE AND THEN I GET MY CAR READY GO TO DOWN TOWN PIT. AND PULL UP NEXT TO CARLOS IN THE 64 AND CALL HIM OUT AND ALL HE DOES IS EATS CHEESE AND IS COMING OUT WITH 101 EXCUSES.AND THEN WE HIT WOODLAND AND I FRY A MOTOR AND HE BEATS ME OUT WICH IS COO A WIN IS A WIN BUT THEN HE GETS HOME GETS HOME GETS ON HERE RUNING HIS KEYBORD TALKING SHIT LIKE IF HE HAD WON THE HOP OR SOMETHING LIKE HES ALL THAT U FEEL ME.THATS HOW ALL THIS CAME ABOUT AND NOW ALL IM HEARING IS A BUNCH OF EXCUSES ON WHY THEY DONT WANA SEE ME


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 30 2010, 08:02 AM~18700215
> *WAS UP SMILEY YEA IM GONNA ROLL OUT TO SONICS .ALL THIS SHIT STARTED IN DOWN TOWN PIT. I WAS GOING OUT THERE WEEK AFTER WEEK HAVING FUN HITTIN SWITCHES KICKING IT BUT THEN I STOPPED GOING CAUSE GETTING OUT OF WORK EARLY WAS STARTING TO FUCK WITH MY O/T AND I GOT A BUNCH OF OTHER PROJECTS GETTING WORKED ON .SO THE FIRST THURSDAY I DONT SHOW UP THAT DUDE CARLOS STARTS RUNING HIS TALKING ABOUT I AINT SHIT THAT HIS CLUB HAS SOMETHING FOR ME AND ALL THIS STUPID SHIT ARROUND SOME OR MY BOYS SO OF CORSE IT GETS BACK TO ME AND THEN LITTLE BULLSHIT REMARKS START GETTING POSTED SO I CALLED THEM OUT ON IT SO I SEND MY SHIT TO TIM TO BE RE RACKED AND I DROP IT DOWN TO A SINGLE BUT THINGS WERE WORKING AGAINST ME MY LADY GOT DIAGNOSED WITH CANCER ,CAR WASNT COOPERATING SO I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE LUX.SHOW AND THEN THEY GOTTA START RUNING THERE MOUTHS AND ALL THAT SHIT TALKING STARTED FROM THERE AND THEN I GET MY CAR READY GO TO DOWN TOWN PIT. AND PULL UP NEXT TO CARLOS IN THE 64 AND CALL HIM OUT AND ALL HE DOES IS EATS CHEESE AND IS COMING OUT WITH 101 EXCUSES.AND THEN WE HIT WOODLAND AND I FRY A MOTOR  AND HE BEATS ME OUT WICH IS COO A WIN IS A WIN BUT THEN HE GETS HOME GETS HOME GETS ON HERE RUNING HIS KEYBORD TALKING SHIT LIKE IF HE HAD WON THE HOP OR SOMETHING LIKE HES ALL THAT U FEEL ME.THATS HOW ALL THIS CAME ABOUT AND NOW ALL IM HEARING IS A BUNCH OF EXCUSES ON WHY THEY DONT WANA SEE ME
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

DAM HOW BOUT EVERYBODY SHOW UP IN STOCKTON IMA TRY AND PUT MY CAR BACK TOGETHER AND HIT THE FREEWAY LIKE I ALWAYS DO CUS I DONT ROLL ON NO DAM TRAILER IF I CAN GET OFF WORK IM THERE IF NOT OH WELL YALL HAVE SOME FUN AND IF YO MOTOR BURNED OUT TAKE DA LOST BRING SPARES GIVE DUDE PROPS GET HIM NEXT TIME BUT DONT BE IF THIS IF THAT U GOT 2 NIGHT AND 2 FRIDAY 2 SET SHIT STR8 FUCK ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Sep 30 2010, 09:25 AM~18700374
> *DAM  HOW BOUT EVERYBODY SHOW UP IN STOCKTON  IMA TRY AND PUT MY CAR BACK TOGETHER AND HIT THE FREEWAY  LIKE I ALWAYS DO  CUS I DONT ROLL ON NO DAM TRAILER  IF I CAN GET OFF WORK IM THERE IF NOT  OH WELL  YALL HAVE SOME FUN  AND IF YO MOTOR BURNED OUT  TAKE DA LOST  BRING SPARES  GIVE DUDE PROPS GET HIM NEXT TIME  BUT DONT BE IF THIS IF THAT  U GOT 2 NIGHT AND 2 FRIDAY 2 SET SHIT STR8  FUCK ALL THIS SHIT TALKIN
> *


IM ROLLIN TO STOCKTON ON FRIDAY AND YES ON MY TRL.IT MAKES LIFE A LOT EASIER ON ME .BECAUSE IM GOING OUT THERE TO HIT MY SHIT NOT JUS SHOW UP AND HIT IT ONCE AND BE SCARED TO BRAKE SOMETHING AND BACK DOWN WHEN SOMEBODY CALLS ME OUT . AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LEE REMEMBER WHEN U DID THAT L.M.A.O. SO YSS IM RIDING OUT THERE WITH MY TRUCK AND TRL.DO YOU GOT ONE? AND IF YOU BEEN READING RITE THEN U WOULD HAVE NOTICED I EXCEPT MY LOSS AT THE HOP A WIN IS A WIN HOMIE BUT ALL IM DOING IS TRYING TO GET ROUND TWO GOING WHATS WRONG WITH THAT DO U SEE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THAT ?


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

see everyone tonite lets kick it and have fun and as for da hoppers its never ending ur always gonna be called out hop after hop win or loose its part of da game :biggrin: so lets have a good time tonite :biggrin:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2010, 09:17 AM~18700311
> *
> *


L.O.L. SEE U DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON BRO YOUR BOY CARLOS WAS TALKING SHIT BEFORE U GUYS CAME OUT WITH THE MONTE .HE WAS RUNING HIS SAYING MY CAR WASNT SHIT AND THAT HIS CLUB HAD SOMETHING FOR ME AND THEN THATS WHEN YOU GUYS BROUGHT THE MONTE OUT .SO GET WITH UR BOY AND FIND OUT WHY HE STARTED TALKING SHIT FOR WHEN ALL I WAS DOING IS GOING OUT THERE HAVING FUN .AND NO I DONT THINK MY SHIT WAS FLYING I WAS JUS HAVING FUN THAT CAR WASNT BUILT FOR HOPPING U NO THAT THAT SHIT WAS SET UP AS A DANCER U NO THAT U SEEN THE SET UP .I DIDNT EVEN WANA DO WHAT I DID TO THAT CAR I JUS PICKED THAT CAR UP SO I COULD HAVE SOMETHING TO LAY AND PLAY .
SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE ACUSE OTHER PEOPLE STARTING ALL THIS SHIT BECAUSE I DIDNT IM JUS ON DEEFENCE SOMEBODY WANT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ME OR TO ME IM GONNA TALK SHIT RITE BACK YOU FEEL ME.BUT FUCK IF U GUYS HATE ON ME THIS MUCH ON THE HUPTY I GOT NOW IM GONNA LOVE TO SEE YOU GUYS WHEN I BRING MY NEXT ONE OUT WICH IS GONNA BE REAL SOON SO STAY TUNED COMING SOON.I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES THEN L.M.A.O.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 30 2010, 10:36 AM~18701373
> *L.O.L. SEE U DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON BRO YOUR BOY CARLOS WAS TALKING SHIT BEFORE U GUYS CAME OUT WITH THE MONTE .HE WAS RUNING HIS SAYING MY CAR WASNT SHIT AND THAT HIS CLUB HAD SOMETHING FOR ME AND THEN THATS WHEN YOU GUYS BROUGHT THE MONTE OUT .SO GET  WITH UR BOY AND FIND OUT WHY HE STARTED TALKING SHIT FOR WHEN ALL I WAS DOING IS GOING OUT THERE HAVING FUN .AND NO I DONT THINK MY SHIT WAS FLYING I WAS JUS HAVING FUN THAT CAR WASNT BUILT FOR HOPPING U NO THAT THAT SHIT WAS SET UP AS A DANCER U NO THAT U SEEN THE SET UP .I DIDNT EVEN WANA DO WHAT I DID TO THAT CAR I JUS PICKED THAT CAR UP SO I COULD HAVE SOMETHING TO LAY AND PLAY .
> SO GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE ACUSE OTHER PEOPLE STARTING ALL THIS SHIT BECAUSE I DIDNT IM JUS ON DEEFENCE SOMEBODY WANT TO TALK SHIT ABOUT ME OR TO ME IM GONNA TALK SHIT RITE BACK YOU FEEL ME.BUT FUCK IF U GUYS HATE ON ME THIS MUCH ON THE HUPTY I GOT  NOW IM GONNA LOVE TO SEE YOU GUYS WHEN I BRING MY NEXT ONE OUT WICH IS GONNA BE REAL SOON SO STAY TUNED COMING SOON.I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES THEN L.M.A.O.
> *



ALL IM SAYIN IS WE WERENT THE ONLY ONES TALKIN... EVERYONE ELSE WAS TOO...

AND IF U DO BRING SOME TITE, WERE THE LEAST TO HATE,... IF ANYTIN WE GIVE 
PROPS, THATS A TRUE LOWRIDER IF U ASK ME... BUT YEAH DO WHAT U DO AND I SHALL HAVE MINES TOO REALLLL SOON... AND WE WILL SEE WHO HATES ON WHO...


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2010, 07:57 AM~18700188
> *we had to borrow springs and a motor that would hang cuase no one would sell us some so we can hop!! no one got presto lites... and TIM ran out of springs i guess :uh:
> thats why we took it apart monday as far as the hoppin stuff....hes car still drive able though
> 
> ...


neta!!
:0 :wow:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 30 2010, 09:06 AM~18701090
> *IM ROLLIN TO STOCKTON ON FRIDAY AND YES ON MY TRL.IT MAKES LIFE A LOT EASIER ON ME .BECAUSE IM GOING OUT THERE TO HIT MY SHIT NOT JUS SHOW UP AND HIT IT ONCE AND BE SCARED TO BRAKE SOMETHING AND BACK DOWN WHEN SOMEBODY CALLS ME OUT  . AND YOU KNOW WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT LEE REMEMBER WHEN U DID THAT L.M.A.O. SO YSS IM RIDING OUT THERE WITH MY TRUCK AND TRL.DO YOU GOT ONE? AND IF YOU BEEN READING RITE THEN U WOULD HAVE NOTICED I EXCEPT MY LOSS AT THE HOP A WIN IS A WIN HOMIE BUT ALL IM DOING IS TRYING TO GET ROUND TWO GOING WHATS WRONG WITH THAT DO U SEE SOMETHING WRONG WITH THAT ?
> *


what i remember was hoppin on yo ass and u stallin for the police to come DO U REALIZE U DIDNT TOUCH YO SWITCH U WAS RUNNIN BACK AND FORTH 2 UR TRUNK LIKE SOME CHICKEN WITH HIS HEAD CUT OFF man nelson u right this dude gonna talk shit no matter what u making this low rider game look bad take yo 25 inch hittin piston pump somewhere else and hell naw i dont need a truck or a trailer I PUT MY SHIT ON THE FREEWAY like a real rider do HOW BOUT I HOP U FOR UR TRUCK AND TRAILER SINCE U SO TIGHT and when i win that shit i still wouldnt use that shit keep me out your convo from now on u makin me bitter


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Sep 30 2010, 12:44 PM~18702660
> *neta!!
> :0  :wow:
> *



yup!!!

and lee, im done,,, lets do whAt we keep on doin ... YOU KNOW WE LIVE IN THE STREETS AND FREEWAYS... 

ENOUGH SAID SHAAAAAAAOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

we on our way


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2010, 02:54 PM~18704338
> *yup!!!
> 
> and lee, im done,,, lets do whAt we keep on doin ... YOU KNOW WE LIVE IN THE STREETS AND FREEWAYS...
> ...


YEP THATS RIGHT NEL THIS SHIT IS BOOTSY LETS KEEP THE LOW RIDING GAME STRONG FUCK IT


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man you guys sure talk alot!! i wish i was closer and didnt have to work so i could join in the fun... :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 30 2010, 08:51 PM~18706311
> *man you guys sure talk alot!! i wish i was closer and didnt have to work so i could join in the fun... :rofl:      :biggrin:
> *


what up bro how are you


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 30 2010, 07:51 PM~18706311
> *man you guys sure talk alot!! i wish i was closer and didnt have to work so i could join in the fun... :rofl:      :biggrin:
> *



supp champ!!! WISH EVERYONE WAS LIKE YOU, YOU WIN AND IN STYLE AND NEVER PUT NO ONE DOWN... THATS WATS UP BRO.... AND OH YEAH..... TAHNKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Oh oh , I am here now,


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Just saw Elio hop against a mini truck on airbags and break down 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 
U told me I wouldn't write it down


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 30 2010, 08:15 PM~18706528
> *what up bro how are you
> *


im good E just taking a lowriding brake for a min. but i'll be back how bout you? working on something new?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2010, 09:00 PM~18707088
> *supp champ!!! WISH EVERYONE WAS LIKE YOU, YOU WIN AND IN STYLE AND NEVER PUT NO ONE DOWN... THATS WATS UP BRO....  AND  OH YEAH..... TAHNKS FOR EVERYTHING!!!!
> *


sup nelson! i know your gonna be back clowning soon...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 30 2010, 09:47 PM~18707790
> *Just saw  Elio hop against a mini truck on airbags and break down
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> U told me I wouldn't write it down
> *


 :0 
whats up tito?


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Just getting back to Vallejo, what up with you


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 30 2010, 11:25 PM~18708536
> *Just getting back to Vallejo, what  up with you
> *



tito!!! ur ride n club lookin reallll good out there!! much props bro!!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18708557
> *tito!!! ur ride n club lookin reallll good out there!! much props bro!!
> *


puta voj!!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

how much longer are they gonna have the get togethers on Thursdays?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Lay M low cc (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Sep 30 2010, 09:02 AM~18700215
> *WAS UP SMILEY YEA IM GONNA ROLL OUT TO SONICS .ALL THIS SHIT STARTED IN DOWN TOWN PIT. I WAS GOING OUT THERE WEEK AFTER WEEK HAVING FUN HITTIN SWITCHES KICKING IT BUT THEN I STOPPED GOING CAUSE GETTING OUT OF WORK EARLY WAS STARTING TO FUCK WITH MY O/T AND I GOT A BUNCH OF OTHER PROJECTS GETTING WORKED ON .SO THE FIRST THURSDAY I DONT SHOW UP THAT DUDE CARLOS STARTS RUNING HIS TALKING ABOUT I AINT SHIT THAT HIS CLUB HAS SOMETHING FOR ME AND ALL THIS STUPID SHIT ARROUND SOME OR MY BOYS SO OF CORSE IT GETS BACK TO ME AND THEN LITTLE BULLSHIT REMARKS START GETTING POSTED SO I CALLED THEM OUT ON IT SO I SEND MY SHIT TO TIM TO BE RE RACKED AND I DROP IT DOWN TO A SINGLE BUT THINGS WERE WORKING AGAINST ME MY LADY GOT DIAGNOSED WITH CANCER ,CAR WASNT COOPERATING SO I WASNT ABLE TO MAKE IT TO THE LUX.SHOW AND THEN THEY GOTTA START RUNING THERE MOUTHS AND ALL THAT SHIT TALKING STARTED FROM THERE AND THEN I GET MY CAR READY GO TO DOWN TOWN PIT. AND PULL UP NEXT TO CARLOS IN THE 64 AND CALL HIM OUT AND ALL HE DOES IS EATS CHEESE AND IS COMING OUT WITH 101 EXCUSES.AND THEN WE HIT WOODLAND AND I FRY A MOTOR  AND HE BEATS ME OUT WICH IS COO A WIN IS A WIN BUT THEN HE GETS HOME GETS HOME GETS ON HERE RUNING HIS KEYBORD TALKING SHIT LIKE IF HE HAD WON THE HOP OR SOMETHING LIKE HES ALL THAT U FEEL ME.THATS HOW ALL THIS CAME ABOUT AND NOW ALL IM HEARING IS A BUNCH OF EXCUSES ON WHY THEY DONT WANA SEE ME
> *


see you 2nite good luck with your wifes condition from the lay m low familey


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I knew i can count on 925 rider for pics. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: So packed the cop car was blocked in..lol


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

yes they made a anouncment they were calling a tow truck to clear a fire lane, everyone moved and never seen a towtruck. over 300 cars and 2000 people was the count the city gave


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lay M low cc_@Oct 1 2010, 05:35 PM~18713899
> *see you 2nite good luck with your wifes condition from the lay m low familey
> *


thanks homie but i won't be able to make it burnt out my motor last night while hoppin catch you at a show or a toy drive thanks for the love


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elwood_@Oct 1 2010, 05:31 PM~18714277
> *thanks homie but i won't be able to make it burnt out my motor last night while hoppin  catch you at a show or a toy drive thanks for the love
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 4 2010, 09:57 AM~18731061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Cool video!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 4 2010, 10:01 PM~18737777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that shit was tight ..LETHAL LOWS likes


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 4 2010, 10:53 AM~18731602
> *Cool video!!!
> *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Oct 6 2010, 11:35 AM~18751228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Came out good!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

How often do you guys go out there?


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

This is what Thursdays in Pittsburg is all about. 
Family, Car Clubs, Lowriders and all type of cool cars.

Let's make this year the best ever! 
CINCO DE MAYO KICK OFF DAY!

Who's coming thru?? ROLL CALL


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Mar 10 2011, 03:17 PM~20061371
> *This is what Thursdays in Pittsburg is all about.
> Family, Car Clubs, Lowriders and all type of cool cars.
> 
> ...


IF I DONT WORK IM THERE


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jul 2 2010, 04:05 PM~17948358
> *http://s15.photobucket.com/albums/a376/SLE...nt=100_0355.mp4[/url]
> *




:wow: :wow:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT THE BAY BOY IS READY TO SNAP SNAP SNAP EM SHOTZ .....LET'S ALL GET THIS SHOW CRACKIN AND BIGGER .....HOPEFULLY WE'LL SEE SOME NEW CLUBS OUT THIS YEAR


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Mar 10 2011, 03:17 PM~20061371
> *This is what Thursdays in Pittsburg is all about.
> Family, Car Clubs, Lowriders and all type of cool cars.
> 
> ...


Midnighters will be there!


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

5th wheel for sale 450 comes with big body bumper


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qee3JhFye3I


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:rimshot: ttlys 4 cinco de mayo show


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

ALL CAR CLUBS COME OUT AND GET UP IN THE VIDEO AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE BAY BOY AND EVERYBODY ELSE ......FAMILY FRIENDLY FUN AND JUST A GOOD DAY ON A SUNNY DAY N THE EASTBAY 










WE NEED ALL THEM BEAUTIFUL SEXY LADIES TOO


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gordoimp (Sep 5, 2007)

GT UP


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT BAY BOY'S IN THA HOUSE ......WASSUP LOWRIDERSIN925


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chonga_@Mar 24 2011, 12:34 AM~20167128
> *:rimshot: ttlys 4 cinco de mayo show
> *


 :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like a cool show, going to try to make it out there.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YUHATE4_@Apr 21 2011, 01:51 AM~20387219
> * Looks like a cool show, going to try to make it out there.
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL*Padrino* (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## YUHATE4 (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## gus62 (Jan 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY ......WHO'S READY ROLL CALL FOR MAY 5th ..... U KNOW THE BAY BOY IS HELLA READY


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Apr 25 2011, 11:49 PM~20421250
> *TTT LESS THAN A WEEK AWAY ......WHO'S READY ROLL CALL FOR MAY 5th ..... U KNOW THE BAY BOY IS HELLA READY
> *


   :twak: 

DO U MEAN 9 MORE DAYS MIKE :buttkick: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

lmfao yea sumthin like that lowridersin925 lol hahaha TTT


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:thumbsup: cinco de mayo


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

its going down next week


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

1 MORE DAY
:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

IN HONOR OF CINCO DE MAYO I WILL NOT HOP ON ANY MEXICANS TODAY LMAO


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Airin' up the truck, getting ready to roll!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by midnighter_@May 5 2011, 03:12 PM~20492451
> *Airin' up the truck, getting ready to roll!
> *


about to leave the house!
Richmond


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

HAD FUN,REAL COOL!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

we got there to late and couldnt get in :angry:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ALWAYS A GOOD TURN OUT 
 :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a great time today at the car show with my lovely wife, and my INSPIRATIONS familia. It was great seeing and hanging out with all the homies from other Car Clubs.

T*T*T for Thursday Night Weekly Car Show in Pittsburg. :thumbsup:


----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

Orale! Good turn out!    :thumbsup:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

pics


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

HUGE TURNOUT!!!!
TTT FOR PITTSBURG & ALL THE HOMIES WHO BROUGHT THEIR RIDES!!!

People broke a bunch of windows of different (random) companies in SAN JOSE along Santa Clara st. & Fights broke out on King & Story (1person stabbed)
& the SJ Police Department -who spoke to the news said "...its the people cruising..."
we all know thats probably not true!  
people cruising in RICHMOND got pulled over and even heard that they impounded some cars (lowriders - i dunnoe) 


BUT i think everyone is bout to head to pittsburg from now on! 

please- nobody mess that up!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20495478
> *I had a great time today at the car show with my lovely wife, and my INSPIRATIONS familia. It was great seeing and hanging out with all the homies from other Car Clubs.
> 
> T*T*T for Thursday Night Weekly  Car Show in Pittsburg. :thumbsup:
> *


sup carlos! good see'in you out there!


----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)

GREAT TURN OUT!!!! LOTS OF CARS AND LOTS OF COOL PEOPLE.................... TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowStopperz (Apr 13, 2011)

Had a blast hanging out with the the clubs, great time with great folks.

Jay


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

GOOD TIMES FOR SURE


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 6 2011, 11:23 AM~20497643
> *HUGE TURNOUT!!!!
> TTT FOR PITTSBURG & ALL THE HOMIES WHO BROUGHT THEIR RIDES!!!
> 
> ...




yeah, some bull shit that they be trying to put it on lowriders, oh wait, "cruisers" at they said in the paper.

heard pitsburg had a great turn out. :thumbsup: 

as far as every1 heading up there for now on :dunno: bout that. dont let this lil news report keep or make yoou think we aint gonna still be holding it down out here in s.j. just look at the san jo topic and the east side riders bbq topic. we kick it kool out here and have a good time. already in the works to clear up the news shit bout "cruisers" being to blame. 

every1 just keep riding, pitsburg, frisco, san jo, east bay, sac, and everywhere else.


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

_*it was coool !!
but FUCK THAT SHORT BALD PITSBURG COP!!!
FTP!!!
MATHER FUCKER HAD THE BADGE UP HIS ASS!!!!
 *_


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 6 2011, 01:06 PM~20498165
> *yeah, some bull shit that they be trying to put it on lowriders, oh wait, "cruisers" at they said in the paper.
> 
> heard pitsburg had a great turn out.  :thumbsup:
> ...


SIMON!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 6 2011, 01:08 PM~20498177
> *it was coool !!
> but FUCK THAT SHORT BALD PITSBURG COP!!!
> FTP!!!
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rcwood66 (Feb 27, 2008)

:biggrin: GREAT TURNOUT LAST NIGHT 400 RIDES COUNTED AND LOWRIDERS DOMINANTED!!!! 4 MORE MONTHS OF THIS EVERY THURSDAY...C'MON IT DOESN'T GO DOWN LIKE THIS ANY PLACE ELSE....AND WITH NO DRAMA!!! PLEEZE! EVERYONE OUT LAST NIGHT I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO YOU.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@May 6 2011, 11:24 AM~20497650
> *sup carlos!  good see'in you out there!
> *


What's up David, it was nice seeing u too bro. Next time we gotta kickit but try to park near us. 
:thumbsup: 

Are u going next Thursday? Let me know if u do.


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

MISSED OUT HAD TO WORK :angry:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 6 2011, 12:06 PM~20498165
> *yeah, some bull shit that they be trying to put it on lowriders, oh wait, "cruisers" at they said in the paper.
> 
> heard pitsburg had a great turn out.  :thumbsup:
> ...


im glad to hear that they are gonna try and clear that up!!
i had many goodtimes in SJ, i know! :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 6 2011, 12:08 PM~20498177
> *it was coool !!
> but FUCK THAT SHORT BALD PITSBURG COP!!!
> FTP!!!
> ...


.haha what happened to you!?


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

is this going down every thursday? what time?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 6 2011, 01:08 PM~20498177
> *it was coool !!
> but FUCK THAT SHORT BALD PITSBURG COP!!!
> FTP!!!
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by franciscojrandrade_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499822
> *is this going down every thursday? what time?
> *


:yes: :yes: 5pm-8pm


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tonyo 67_@May 6 2011, 03:04 PM~20498848
> *MISSED OUT HAD TO WORK  :angry:
> *


querias norte!!
:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 6 2011, 08:01 PM~20500428
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:
> *


SUP HOMIE!
FTP!!
:biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@May 7 2011, 06:41 AM~20502255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> GOOD PICS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> GOOD PICS


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Padrinos (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@May 6 2011, 02:21 PM~20498657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good times!


----------



## tonyo 67 (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@May 7 2011, 12:25 AM~20501807
> *querias norte!!
> :biggrin:
> *


get my 67 rolling


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

FEDERATION C.C Had a good time....


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT FOR ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT GOES DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG IN THE SUMMER!!!!



:cheesy:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone know if this is it going on tonight?


----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

the only way it doesnt go down is if its raining later...


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

WHATS THE THEME FOR TONIGHT???


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

tonights theme is RAT RODS......


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up guys, who's going today to Pittsburg car show?
INSPIRATIONS C.C will be there!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

rascal415sf said:


> What's up guys, who's going today to Pittsburg car show?
> INSPIRATIONS C.C will be there!


i was thinking of headng out that way


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

925rider said:


> i was thinking of headng out that way


Damn I don't think I'll be able to go. Have to do some stuff for the family. :sad:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

925rider said:


> i was thinking of headng out that way


Damn I don't think I'll be able to go. Have to do some stuff for the family. I'll be out there next week for sure instead.


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

bay boy should snap flicas of davids wip tonite if u rolls out  wish i was der old town is nice...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

rascal415sf said:


> Damn I don't think I'll be able to go. Have to do some stuff for the family. I'll be out there next week for sure instead.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

chonga said:


> bay boy should snap flicas of davids wip tonite if u rolls out  wish i was der old town is nice...


I TOOK MY CAR OUT CUZ I THOUGHT U WERE GOIN 2 COME DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL JK I LEFT MY CRAMERA AT THE HOUSE WELL CAN POST A PIC OF MY CAR!!! :biggrin: HAD A GOOD TIME CAR STILL NOT READY FUCK IT I STILL TOOK IT OUT.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

WILL BE THERE THURSDAY, whoelse is going?


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

INSPIRATIONS C.C IN PITTSBURG 6/9/11


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

rascal415sf said:


> INSPIRATIONS C.C IN PITTSBURG 6/9/11


:wow: :wow:
INSPIRATIONS CC LOOKN GOOD!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*Here's some pictures from Thursday June 10th 2011*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

lowridersin925 said:


> :wow: :wow:
> INSPIRATIONS CC LOOKN GOOD!!!!


Fo sho homie, you know how we do INSPIRATIONS STYLE!! :thumbsup: that cutty looking good little by little. :h5: for bringing it out! Lol


----------



## family affair (Apr 22, 2009)

2 WEEKS LEFT LETS KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOIN IF UR GUNNA ATTEND POST IN SHOWS AND EVENTS (AZTECAS B.B.Q JUNE 25TH.) CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THERE THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

TTT... Come support Luxurious cc......


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

AY NOS VEMOS ROB................PADRINOS CC......................


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tttuffin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

1 MORE DAY...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT! LUXURIOUS NIGHT! 
HIGHWAY 4 ...RAILDROAD EXIT. TOWARDS THE MARINA! 
LUXURIOUS NIGHT IN DOWNTOWN PITTSBURG THURSDAY JUNE 16TH 2011
OLD TOWN PITTSBURG CAR SHOW...WILL BE HOSTING LUXURIOUS NIGHT THURSDAY JUNE 16TH 2011 FROM 6PM-8PM in Downtown Pittsburg on Railroad Ave between 7th AND 3rd Street. NO FEES! NO REGISTRATION! Live music and kids activities..
*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

925rider said:


>


looking clean, you going out there this Thursday?


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

lupe said:


> AY NOS VEMOS ROB................PADRINOS CC......................


Thanks for coming out carnal.. don't think i had a chance to say whats up to u that day
but can't wait for the carnitas fest...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

divine69impala said:


> looking clean, you going out there this Thursday?


yea i will probably head out that way. hit me up if you want to roll


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

925rider said:


> yea i will probably head out that way. hit me up if you want to roll


Yea , ill like to go, ill hit you up or meet u out there


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

it was real nice out there tonight.....convertible night next thursday..... i will be there again!!!

i forgot my camera so no pic's


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Yea it was a nice show. It was my first time out and was impressed with how many cars were out, for a Thursday show.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

divine69impala said:


> Yea it was a nice show. It was my first time out and was impressed with how many cars were out, for a Thursday show.



that was the first one i went to this season, i was in my VETTE......im going next week in my drop 71 impala....


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> it was real nice out there tonight.....convertible night next thursday..... i will be there again!!!
> 
> i forgot my camera so no pic's


Nice pic's in your thread....:thumbsup: Convertible night this 
Thursday should be a good Lowrider turn out...
Hope to see all u guys there...:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES, HOPE YA'LL CAN MAKE IT.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks ..... me and a couple of homies are coming from Stockton....see you there.


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

rascal415sf said:


> WHAT'S UP HOMIES, HOPE YA'LL CAN MAKE IT.


Were gonna get a head count and get back to u guys but we
should have some cars coming thru to support u guys..


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

209TIME!!! said:


> Thanks ..... me and a couple of homies are coming from Stockton....see you there.


cool ..:thumbsup: hopefuly we get a good turnout of droptops if Excandalow ,Padrinos,and
Inspirations roll thru in there clean rides...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)

GETTING READY TO HIT THE ROAD BACK TO STOCKTON....WE HAD A NICE TIME IN PITTSBURG, COOL TOWN AND COOL PEOPLE.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## chinto67 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------

